# Official Playoff Thread: Game 5 - BULLS @ HEAT 5/02/06 7pm CT/8pm ET TNT/CSN



## mizenkay

_*ALL TIED UP!!*_








*@*





















*Game 5 - BULLS @ HEAT - Tuesday May 2, 2006 
TNT/CSN 7pm CT/8pm ET American Airlines Arena, Miami*


_*SERIES TIED 2-2!*_​



*Probable Bulls Starters**

_Guard 12 Kirk Hinrich 6-3 | 190 
Guard 7 Ben Gordon 6-3 | 200 
Forward 5 Andres Nocioni 6-7 | 225 
Forward 35 Malik Allen 6-10 | 255 
Center 50 Michael Sweetney 6-8 | 270_ 

Bulls Playoff Stats 

Bulls Playoff Page @ Bulls.com


*Probable Heat Starters*

_Guard 55 Jason Williams 6-1 | 180 
Guard 3 Dwyane Wade 6-4 | 212 
Forward 8 Antoine Walker 6-9 | 245 
Forward 40 Udonis Haslem 6-8 | 235 
Center 32 Shaquille O'Neal 7-1 | 325 _

Heat Playoff Stats 









_* lineups subject to change. game previews will be updated when available._


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Good job miz. Keep the karma going.


----------



## TripleDouble

This game scares me a little because the Heat finally kept the Bulls offense under control and now they're going home where their offense has been dynamite.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

TripleDouble said:


> This game scares me a little because the Heat finally kept the Bulls offense under control and now they're going home where their offense has been dynamite.


Since I had the lack of good fortune of watching Game 4, I got to listen to the radio, where Neil Funk and Bill Wennington kept on saying that as long as the Bulls keep on playing the defense they have been playing the last two games they should win the series, because the Heat have no way of stopping the Bulls offense.

I can't really say that the Heat is wearing down, because they have veteran players, and veteran players usually find a way to step their play up in crucial moments. For the Bulls, as long as they keep attacking the basket and MAKE their free throws, I think the Bulls will win Game 5. I say Bulls by 9.


----------



## Aurelino

GO Bulls! A Must win game.


----------



## BG7

We shot the 3pt shot bad in Chicago, so we need to get that back on hand. We weren't hitting our shots in the 2nd half in game 4, and still pulled it out. Heat play lazy defense, just sticking their arms out and when you do that they pick up lots of reaches and shooting fouls when we drive. If we play our defense again, we'll be good.

Bulls 98
Heat 92


----------



## step

Gordon to come up big, Bulls Win!


----------



## jordanwasprettygood

TwinkieTowers said:


> Good job miz. Keep the karma going.


speaking of karma...i looked up the last game thread , i said
"we won because i changed my avatar to jordan for good karma"

so next philomath has to say
"no, it was because of my hat...something something mathmatical aggregation formula of karma etc" 
[to paraphrase]

next sloth has to say
"no, it was because i changed my shakira avatar on gameday for focus etc"

...keep the karma train going guys :smile:


----------



## mizenkay

Heat looking to Shaq to spark their turnaround 




> By TIM REYNOLDS, AP Sports Writer
> May 1, 2006
> 
> MIAMI (AP) -- *The last time Shaquille O'Neal became a father during the playoffs, he celebrated with a 32-point, 10-rebound winning effort the next day.
> 
> He'll be aiming to repeat history Tuesday -- when the Miami Heat play their biggest game of the season.*
> 
> O'Neal's wife Shaunie gave birth Monday to a girl. It was the couple's sixth child. Hours later, O'Neal was watching tape with the Heat, who will host the Chicago Bulls in Game 5 of their Eastern Conference first-round series on Tuesday -- a game where the winner moves one game from ending the loser's season.
> 
> "They obviously still have the advantage," Bulls coach Scott Skiles said. "They have two games left in their building."
> 
> Besieged by foul trouble in Games 3 and 4, both Miami losses at Chicago, O'Neal was limited and looked nothing like the dominant force he was when the Heat took the first two games of the series.
> 
> And the results were not coincidental.
> 
> "The first two games we won and the big fella played extremely well in those two games," backup center Alonzo Mourning said. "The last two games we lost, he didn't play well.
> 
> *"I'm going to just put it out there right now: This is Shaq's team. OK? We need Shaquille O'Neal to play well in order for us to be successful."*
> 
> O'Neal averaged only 12 points and 6 rebounds as the Heat lost both games on the Bulls' home floor and allowed Chicago to knot the series at two games apiece. In Games 1 and 2, he averaged 24.5 points and 11.5 rebounds in a pair of wins.
> 
> *"We don't get into that whose-team-it-is," Heat guard Dwyane Wade said. "We know that we need both of us to be on top of our games for this team to be as good as it's going to be because this team was built around us."*
> 
> ***
> 
> *Chicago's confidence is clearly high; the Bulls were a team written out of the playoff picture six weeks ago, and now are two wins away from eliminating a club built to win a title.
> 
> "When we go down there, we've got to keep the snowball rolling," Bulls guard Ben Gordon said. "We have momentum right now. We have confidence. So we need to keep that up."*
> 
> But various indications otherwise -- Udonis Haslem's Game 1 mouthpiece-toss, James Posey's Game 3 forearm shiver of Bulls guard Kirk Hinrich, Wade and Payton jawing at one another during the first half of Game 4 -- not withstanding, the Heat say they're not flustered yet.
> 
> *"Confidence, I don't think, for this team will be a problem," Wade said. "Game 3, we got beat. Game 4, we let it slip away and we didn't play as well as we could -- at all.
> 
> "You don't worry about Game 6 until you get done with Game 5," he added. "These guys are a great test for us. If we want to win a championship like we say, this is a great test for us so we've got to go out and take care of Game 5, most importantly."*
> 
> One day after the Bulls held a 31-5 edge in free throws attempted -- a major storyline from their win in Sunday's Game 4 -- the Heat were still smarting. Miami's five attempts tied the second-lowest total in NBA playoff history.
> 
> Wade was 4-for-4 from the foul line within a 36-second span of Sunday's first half. Both teams had four free-throw attempts at that point.
> 
> From there, the stat sheet took an unusual turn. In the last 28:52, Miami was awarded only one free throw, an O'Neal miss with 6:33 left. The Bulls? They took 27, or nearly one per minute the rest of the way.
> 
> *"The conspiracy things -- I think that's all just made up," Skiles said. "But I think the price of oil is simply supply and demand, has nothing to do with the government and big oil. Call me crazy. Maybe it's simplistic, but I think it's the best refs trying to do the best they can to call a tough game."*


----------



## TwinkieTowers

When will Tyson's baby pop out?


----------



## mizenkay

_This series is now a best of three and Miami cannot win unless Shaq gives an All-Star performance in the next game. He must stay on the court and stop getting offensive fouls. He's got to be the dominant low-post player that causes the Bulls frontline players to get into deep foul problems and open up the court for the rest of his teammates.

The Bulls continue to run multiple pick and rolls until they can get an open jumper or a open drive to the rim. They have been aggressive since Game 1 and have not stopped. *Their 31-5 advantage at the free throw line speaks volumes about their attacking offensive style.*_



http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2006/series?series=chimia#


***

child of tyson was/is due to "pop out" today, may 1st.


----------



## highlite2nice2nice

bulls will win this one i will be at the game wearing my bulls yersey. lets do it it is the year of the upset.


----------



## El Chapu

Hmmmm....I smell a Heat blowout win.

Miami 103
Chicago 86

O'Neal 34 Points, 16 Rebounds


----------



## IbizaXL

There is no way in hell Shaq will be in foul trouble for the 3rd game in a row, specially in Miami. He`ll have a chance to do damage this time, hopefully the calls go in our favor for this game.

I hope these young Bulls got distracted and had a good time in Miami Beach :buddies: :djparty:...
could benefit the Heat. :biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL

Also, with a steady diet of Red Bull, the Heat can win this game.

and by Red Bull i dont mean Nocioni.


----------



## UMfan83

Yeah I think everything is pointing to a Miami win here unfortunately. Just when you think the Heat are down, they will play their best game of the series in front of the home crowd and likely win. Bulls will win game 6, and when Game 7 comes around, anything can happen. I'm thinking this series is definitely going 7. Either way...Go Bulls!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

The series gets decided in this game 

We win this game I believe we win the series 

If we lose it its the Heat series


----------



## LegoHat

I don't see why we shouldn't continue our strong play just because this game is in Miami, I think we'll win a very close and intense game. 

Bulls 92

Heat 90


----------



## LegoHat

Here is the vBookie Link - Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat (-8.5) for tonight's game. I'll bet everything on the Bulls, there is no way we lose by nine points.


----------



## step

> Here is the vBookie Link - Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat (-8.5) for tonight's game. I'll bet everything on the Bulls, there is no way we lose by nine points.


Right with ya partner!


----------



## mizenkay

*"The Bulls have no baggage," Wade said. "They're just going out there, and they're free and just playing the game the way it should be played."*


sam smith


i just love that.


----------



## PC Load Letter

I can't imagine the Heat not coming out with everything they've got early and trying to send a message. I could easily envision us being down double digits in the 1st quarter. A supposed championship-level team should be able to do that in an absolute must-win like this.

If that doesn't happen, Heat fans should be very, very scared. The longer the game stays close or we have the lead, the more our confidence will grow and I don't see anything stopping us then.


----------



## step

> I can't imagine the Heat not coming out with everything they've got early and trying to send a message. I could easily envision us being down double digits in the 1st quarter.


That was said after we won game 3.


----------



## PC Load Letter

step said:


> That was said after we won game 3.


I know and I was one of the people who said it. I hope I'm wrong again.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Four games into the series, and I'm starting to see a similarity to the Pistons vs. Lakers finals in 2004 like I said earlier. Unfortunately, the Bulls are a lot younger and less experienced than the championship team, so the possibility of this game being close is still high. The Heat is saying the same things the Lakers said throughout the finals, and the Bulls are staying relatively quiet like the Pistons did. I'm guessing that the Bulls have mentally worn out the Heat.


----------



## thebullybully

step said:


> That was said after we won game 3.



The Heat have come out swinging every game and look great for about 4 or 5 minutes. They just can't keep up. It seems the runs they make to get back into the games have been on fresh legs when the starters go out except Wade who is young enough to play over 40 minutes. This is leading to "Heat better with Shaq on the bench" discussions. They aren't better they are just quicker which is the game being played, except the late run in the last game when it seemed the Bulls slowed a little and the Heat got to play a half court game.

The Bulls must continue to push the pace until they think they will drop. I want a gallery of photos of bulging neck veins and screwed up faces after this one!!


----------



## LegoHat

mizenkay said:


> *"The Bulls have no baggage," Wade said. "They're just going out there, and they're free and just playing the game the way it should be played."*


That's a great quote, nice sportsmanship from Wade.


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Tyson to Play Tonight!*

Chandler ready to go

By David Haugh
Tribune staff reporter

May 2, 2006, 12:08 PM CDT

MIAMI -- Much to the relief of Bulls fans concerned about Shaquille O'Neal awaking from his two-game nap in Chicago, 7-foot defensive specialist Tyson Chandler pronounced his injured right ankle fit for Tuesday night's Game 5 at AmericanAirlines Arena.

Chandler participated in the Bulls' morning shoot-around and ambled around much smoother than he did 24 hours earlier wearing a walking boot. The progress encouraged coach Scott Skiles enough to say the injury likely would not affect the Bulls' normal rotation with Chandler being the first big man off the bench.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...andler,1,3533551.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## fl_flash

I'd expect an extremely physical game tonight. Riley's comments about his players being "choir boys" compared to his old Knick teams was a pretty straight-forward slap at his guys and the manner in which they've been showing up. The key to this game is going to be about composure - especially from the Bulls side of things. The Heat looking to get more physical, a hostile crowd and the ref's possibly letting things get a little more intense can all play to the downfall of the Bulls. I think the Heat take this one because of the home cooking. The Bulls have a legit shot if they can maintain their game plan and execute. I just feel that they're going to have a hard time doing it and they may be the ones to get a little frustrated tonight.

Heat 98
Bulls 87

(I hope I'm wrong and our guys continue to play a team game and not allow the tactics that I expect tonight to throw them off!)


----------



## Brian.

SausageKingofChicago said:


> The series gets decided in this game
> 
> We win this game I believe we win the series
> 
> If we lose it its the Heat series


I feel the same way. Go Bulls


----------



## mizenkay

i agree with *Brian!* and the *King of Sausage Links!*

_must win if there ever was one_. bulls need to play like it's GAME SEVEN and not Game 5, ya know.


----------



## thebullybully

That's a great picture of Hinrich in mizenkay's avatar. A bit more furl in the brow, and a couple of blood tipped horns, and he'd be a dead ringer for the Bull logo.


----------



## Ventura

SausageKingofChicago said:


> The series gets decided in this game
> 
> We win this game I believe we win the series
> 
> If we lose it its the Heat series


my words exactly


----------



## UD40

Like some of the formentioned posts, this is in a way game 7 for you Bull fans and us Heat fans.

All I ask is that it'll be entertaining and for a Heat win. Games 3 and 4 were down right ugly to watch, so lets hope its different....and the refs are little better at noticing Sweetney go over the back


----------



## BG7

If the Heat try to play tough, Shaq is going to be sitting on the bench for a long time. His fouls are so blatant that its ahrd to argue, and if he is going int tough with his elbows, he's gonna get called.


----------



## jbulls

I think we'll drop this one by a close margin. I hope I'm wrong, but it's going to take a BIG game from Gordon, Hinrich or Noc to get us a W.


----------



## mizenkay

_Miami wouldn't mind its O'Neal being allowed to participate as well. *The referees didn't let Shaquille O'Neal get out of his own way in Chicago, and the Bulls then took turns embarrassing the rest of the Heat.*

After going home down 0-2, the *Bulls have a much different mindset now than they did prior to their first visit to South Florida. At that point, they were just looking to see how they were going to compete. Now, it has become a matter of how they're going to prevail.*

Chicago has played superb defense the last two games while Miami continues to play the same slow, uninspired brand that has been carved up in all four games. Andres Nocioni, Kirk Hinrich and Ben Gordon have had their way consistently, keeping the No. 7 seed in every game. If this theme continues, the Heat could wind up looking at an elimination game in the Windy City on Thursday._


http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9413049











boo hoo!


----------



## DaBullz

This is sausage being made:










King nailed it.


----------



## McBulls

The Bulls will come to play tonight, just as they have for the last four games.
The keys to this game are mostly in how Miami's player react to adversity.

Can Shaq deal with the fact that Sweetney and Chandler can guard him without coming unglued?
Can he raise his game enough to demoralize our two Bigs and get them in foul trouble early?
Can Zo's legs show a semblance of the spring they had in them a few months ago?
Can Wade understand that he is not Kobe Bryant, and must play within the offensive sets for the Heat to have a chance of winning?
Can Posey and Walker stop either Nocioni or Deng from having breakout games?
Can anyone on the Heat contain Gordon without help?

The Heat need the answers to the above questions to be yes if they are to beat a better team tonight.


----------



## DaBullz

I found this picture of a washroom attendant, too.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

It's hard to imagine Shaq having three bad games in a row, but stranger things have happened. The biggest problem with Shaq is the offensive fouls. These came because Shaq backed down his opponents, and spinned to the rim at the last second while clearing space with his elbow (consistently knocking tyson/sweetney to the floor). This has caused his turnovers to be high, has reduced his playing time, and has made him almost a non factor.

This game will be almost entirely a question of whether the Bulls can once again contain Shaq and Wade. If either of those two explode on their home court, the Bulls are more or less fishing.

What will Shaq do to adjust? Well, for one thing, he will get away with anything short of blatant elbow slams on the home court. He doesn't have the mobility anymore to do fast moves in the low post for the dunks, but he can still get high percentage shots if his post game is on for the day. I don't expect him to get lots of dunks like he did in games 1 or 2 though, as the bulls have obviously found out how to defend him by forcing him to take low post shots rather than layups/dunks. Basically, Shaq will just be a bit more cautious on the offensive end, and make moderately aggressive low post moves. If they fall consistently, Bulls are toast. Chances are probably slightly in favor of them not falling consistently. One thing I noticed is that the Bulls lightened up on the double teams in games 3 and 4 due to the inneffectiveness of the pseudo double teams in games 1-2. In the first two games, one bull player stood halfway between Shaq and his defender, and didn't really have much effect on Shaq. The looser double team that they are now using heavily favors the bulls because it encourages Shaq to force the issue in the low post and leads to offensive fouls.

If Shaq's low post shots don't fall, the game will lie on Wade. He is due for a breakout game, and now that his back is against hte wall, I would not be surprised if he had a monster game because this kid has shown repeatedly in the regular season that he can score at will in tense situations (specifically, close fourth quarters are when he takes over). Another thing to notice is that there has been a trend this playoff series. The refs seem to encourage one breakout game from each superstar on the home court. In the Nets/Pacers series, Jermaine hit some early shots in game 3, and then the refs let him have his way. Same thing for Shaq in game 2, for Gilbert in game 4, for LeBron in game 1, for Sheed in game 2, etc. If we follow this trend, then the SINGLE BIGGEST key of the game is to force Wade into shooting poorly in the beginning. This will discourage the refs from handing him a superstar performance if he is aggressive. Kirk is a good defender, but if Wade plays at a premier level and has a good shooting night, Kirk will not be able to contain him.

A lot has to go right for the bulls to win, and the Heat are still heavily favored to win this series, but it is definitely not out of the realm of possibility for the Bulls to win.


----------



## kirkisgod

My prediction of this game:

Shaq and Miami get every fould called their way early in the game...even the obviously wrong calls. Skiles goes nuts and gets tossed. The Bulls rally back after being down big, and Shaq comes back and uses the Miami refs to his advantage and Miami wins it at the line.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

All this talk about "Can Shaq do this?" and "Can Wade do that?" has us forgetting about our own players. Ben may be due for a breakout game after a three game breakout game hiatus. What if Noc finds his killer rebounding prowess and gets some crazy 15 boards? What if Kirk gets a triple double? Duhon has been due to have one of those rare "can't miss a 3" nights, and where is Pargo's 10-points-in-one-minute outburst; he's definitely due for one?

What I'm saying that Shaq or Wade having a good game isn't going to suddenly make the Bulls play cold.


----------



## mizenkay

FWIW - Around the Horn predictions for tonight...


Woody: Heat win tonight 
J.A.: Heat win tonight 
*Mariotti: Heat win tonight *
*Ryan:* Heat win tonight... *Bulls win the series*.


----------



## mizenkay

one more FWIW - the "NBA Expert" (David Dupree) from USA Today on *PTI* said this about Shaq:

_I don't think Shaq can bounce back, if I were Riley i would be worried. I think he's not what he used to be, I think he's a step slower and the refs aren't giving him the calls and I think he's in trouble._


also about the "feud" between GP and DWade - _it's worse than Riley is making it._

but he's still picking the Heat to advance to the conference finals.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

I have a feeling that these media guys really are predicting the Bulls to win the series on the inside. They just have too much ego at stake to change face and say it publicly lest they be wrong about their pre-series predictions.


----------



## DaBullz

In line with Showtyme's "fix" thread...

If the NBA is fixed, then the media will talk up one team, and that's the team that's going to lose.

If the media fixates on Chandler's injury, then Bulls should be picked to win.

I don't think the writers matter, it's the TV guys.

Now, if they're saying that Shaq is slow, can't bounce back, can't get calls his way anymore, then they're talking down the Heat. Heat will win.

You have to take it all in total.

I'm thinking the Bulls win. Because of the fix


----------



## darlets

kirkisgod said:


> My prediction of this game:
> 
> Shaq and Miami get every fould called their way early in the game...even the obviously wrong calls. Skiles goes nuts and gets tossed. The Bulls rally back after being down big, and Shaq comes back and uses the Miami refs to his advantage and Miami wins it at the line.


Other than Skiles getting tossed I agree with this. I think the N.B.A fans are being robbed of what would have been a truely great series because of the Refs. I'd just like some consistance on the way players get treated. Even that fact Shaq can kill someone on his home court and get "and one" but just has to turn around away from home and it's foul central.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

A final exam prevents me from seeing the first hour of the game. Have fun in this thread tonight guys.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Ugh, I feel a loss but I predicted a win, kinda like this year's NCAA Finals game. 

Either this or game 7 will be the huge letdown that has ruined my team sports following year. I'm so tired of waiting around, letting casual fans know when the game is and updating every last one on the outcome of games 1-4, looking at nba.com statistics, 82games, reading this board, and arguing about Ben Gordon and Kirk Hinrich. Not to mention the emotional strain of watching this team. 

A LOT of time and effort that could've gone to my final research project on craniometry in the 19th century (anyone know anything ?!) or my other class on East Asian Science History that Tracy Murray, yeah ex-NBA player Tracy Murray is in !


----------



## theanimal23

I was out of town the past two days, and been unable to read the board.

Is Tyson Playing tonight? What's the word on him?


----------



## McBulls

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> A LOT of time and effort that could've gone to my final research project on craniometry in the 19th century (anyone know anything ?!)



OK. Try making the point that the phrenologists were right. Mental functions are localized in different regions of the brain. It's just that bumps on the head are not very good at demonstrating that fact or predicting personality traits.

Speaking of bumps on the head... Here's hoping the guys that sensibly keep their hair on their heads to protect the brain from overheating (like Luke Schenshure) will outplay players who have the misfortune to have less hair on their head and live in a city that exposes them to too much sunshine.


----------



## JRose5

theanimal23 said:


> I was out of town the past two days, and been unable to read the board.
> 
> Is Tyson Playing tonight? What's the word on him?


They said on Comcast that he's going to give it a shot.
Hopefully he doesn't hurt it worse.


----------



## DaBullz

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> A LOT of time and effort that could've gone to my final research project on craniometry in the 19th century (anyone know anything ?!) or my other class on East Asian Science History that Tracy Murray, yeah ex-NBA player Tracy Murray is in !


I'm pretty sure they had craniums in the 19th century. Glad to help.


----------



## DaBullz

Wow

Wade on that alley oop jumped up in the air and just stayed there a long time before coming back down.

Shaq hits nocioni with a pinky finger and noc goes flying into the crowd.


----------



## OziBull

Hey guys 
Does anyone know of a live free audio feed on the net for an Ozzie bull fan


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

That is going to be annoying as hell the entire game (noisemakers).


----------



## VincentVega

Hinrich showing he's All-Defense.

Ben needs to shoot.


----------



## DaBullz

Chandler in the game. Right foot and angkle heavily taped.


----------



## VincentVega

Crap call on Chandler. Shaq jumped into him while Tyson stood his ground with his hands straight up.


----------



## VincentVega

Over the back, push in the back AND a travel on Shaq, and the refs call Tyson for the foul on the shot????

Horrific call.


----------



## JRose5

Looks like they're gonna make up for any perceived slighting from the refs in Games 3 and 4. Some pretty horrible calls in favor of Shaq right there.


----------



## UMfan83

This is big ten basketball. The home team gets all the calls.

Regardless of that....the Heat have DOMINATED the Bulls in the first 5 minutes of this one. Bulls need to step it up.


MALIK looking like vintage MJ!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Wow, some bogus calls so far, and when the TNT crew admits it, you know something's wrong


----------



## VincentVega

WTF?

Chandler had inside position!

HORRIBLE CALL AGAIN!

This is freaking ridiculous.


----------



## kirkisgod

I cannot believe the fouls that are being called at the moment. SHAQ complaining in the media...


----------



## kukoc4ever

Outrageous call on Chandler.

Gonna be a long night with this whistle.


----------



## Steez

Umm... wussup with all the BS calls??
Shaq should have ATLEAST 3 fouls by now... wtf!


----------



## McBulls

Guess it's Shaq gets to hack night in Miami. It's 5 on 8 tonite.


----------



## LuolDeng

LOL looks like the Heat are getting their way with the refs

This is insane


----------



## VincentVega

At this rate, Shaq will shoot 30 freethrows tonight.


----------



## UMfan83

BIG TEN BASKETBALL INVADES THE NBA PLAYOFFSLLS FACE THE HEAT! Watch as a horrible FT drawing team shoots 31 FTs and a great FT drawing team shoots 5. Then watch Miami return home, and have a 330 lb player jump on top of smaller Bulls players and still shoot FTs. THE HOME TEAM WILL WIN EVERY GAME!


----------



## Steez

Blocking foul on Shaq - 4 fouls.

(This is the real scoreboard)


----------



## reHEATed

Steez said:


> Umm... wussup with all the BS calls??
> Shaq should have ATLEAST 3 fouls by now... wtf!


did you see last game?


----------



## smARTmouf

LOL

You guys realize the refs want the Heat to win this game right?

Just watch the game with that in mind and you won't go crazy...You'll just laugh.


----------



## Steez

wadeshaqeddie said:


> did you see last game?


What does that have to do with this game?
Did you see the Jan 3rd game?... I dont know I just made up a date... who cares? this is a new game..


----------



## VincentVega

On a serious note, Shaq is on track to shoot roughly 50 free throws tonight.


----------



## kirkisgod

wadeshaqeddie said:


> did you see last game?


Thats bogus. I hate how refs try to make up for the perception of bias, by giving the other team all the calls. Last game should have nothing to do with making calls.


----------



## reHEATed

kirkisgod said:


> Thats bogus. I hate how refs try to make up for the perception of bias, by giving the other team all the calls. Last game should have nothing to do with making calls.


2nd lowest in nba playoff HISTORY is perceived?


----------



## Steez

Shaq with 10 FT attempts so far.... 
he has 5 and ahalf to break that record lol...


----------



## VincentVega

Less than halfway through the first quarter, Shaq has already tied the Heat franchise playoff record for FTA in a quarter.


----------



## kirkisgod

wadeshaqeddie said:


> 2nd lowest in nba playoff HISTORY is perceived?


Its good defense like Steve Kerr said.


----------



## JRose5

VincentVega said:


> Less than halfway through the first quarter, Shaq has already tied the Heat franchise playoff record for FTA in a quarter.


Well yea, when the Bulls are just fouling the hell out of him by _boxing him out_, they're just asking for it.
:laugh: What a joke.


----------



## reHEATed

kirkisgod said:


> Its good defense like Steve Kerr said.


and shaq is "good offense"


----------



## anorexorcist

yeah hack-a-shaq is working to perfection, 2-10 from the foul line.

let's just keep those fouls balanced, i see tyse with some foul trouble.

on the bright side we have MADE as many free throw shots as the Heat, so I figure if we keep making ours it won't matter how many attempts they have.


----------



## UMfan83

I just don't see the Bulls winning in Miami. They are playing basketball that I haven't seen since game 2. The Bulls are shooting like crap.


----------



## kirkisgod

wadeshaqeddie said:


> and shaq is "good offense"


Are you serious? When he ties the franchise record for free throw attempts in a quarter halfway through and gets calls when Tyson Chandler boxes him out......thats fishy


----------



## darlets

wadeshaqeddie said:


> did you see last game?


Which is the problem!!!! Why can't it just be called fairly regardless. Do any of the fans want their team to win mainly because of refs. I was happy we won game 4 but the 31-5 ft difference made it look and feel very tainted. I think the fans of both teams should feel ripped off.


----------



## Steez

wadeshaqeddie said:


> and shaq is "good offense"



Shaq good offence?? lol hahahaha tghats the biggest joke ever man.... I been a laker fan forever and he was on the Lakers and I always said Shaq has no offence at all... he just bulldozes through everyone and if refs call it properly... he'll be fouled out in firstg quarter every game.


----------



## UMfan83

Bulls 5-17 so far..


----------



## IbizaXL

like i was hoping, some funny calls are going the Heat`s way. 

what goes around comes around :banana:


----------



## JRose5

Can't buy a bucket right now, going to have to start putting some of these through the hoop if we wanna stay with them.


----------



## anorexorcist

Did the Bulls forget how to drive inside?


----------



## RSP83

gotta hit our shots


----------



## UMfan83

Gio305 said:


> like i was hoping, some funny calls are going the Heat`s way.
> 
> what goes around comes around :banana:


After today it will be 3 games called in favor of the Heat vs. 2 games in favor of the Bulls.


----------



## VincentVega

We have to keep attacking the basket.


----------



## RagingBulls316

Gio305 said:


> like i was hoping, some funny calls are going the Heat`s way.
> 
> what goes around comes around :banana:


What is up with you Miami fans, you act as if you didn't have a HUGE free throw margain in game one.


----------



## JRose5

Great take by Gordon, goin to the line for a shot at 3.


----------



## VincentVega

Killer shot by Ben. Travel, but still a killer move.


----------



## reHEATed

RagingBulls316 said:


> What is up with you Miami fans, you act as if you didn't have a HUGE free throw margain in game one.


with wade and shaq, thats how it is...look at the regular season for example. Most points in paint, most ft attempts due to our style of play

39 wasnt a huge number at all, considering all of the hacking done on shaq


----------



## RSP83

a travel by Ben, but I'm not complaining :biggrin:


----------



## McBulls

Dick Bavetta should be ashamed of himself. He knows what he is doing. He's cheating.


----------



## DaBullz

Our starting guards:
Hinrich 1-5, 1 rebound, no assists, 1 turnover, 1 steal, 2 points
Gordon 1-4, 1 assist, 1 turnover, 1 steal, 5 points


----------



## JRose5

25-19 after Q1.
Not bad considering the horrible shooting and the cheap fouls.

We have to keep taking it to the hole, we shouldn't depend on the longshot as it is, but especially when it's not falling.


----------



## UMfan83

Stacy King conceding the series already.

Well we played a terrible quarter all around. Looks like we left our defense in Chicago. Regardless, we are only down 6. I just don't see it in the Bulls tonight though...


----------



## UMfan83

And Miami fans, if you are going to post here, please refrain from your remarks about how your glad that the refs are biased towards the Heat tonight. The first 2 games were horribly biased against the Bulls, the next 2 against the Heat. If anything, you should be 'hoping' that they call an even game, just out of respect for basketball and your opponents.


----------



## darlets

We're still in the game. 
Rebounding and fouling is a problem.
I think we need to keep it close and hope Ben goes nuts in the last qtr.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

To all the Heat fans in the thread, point me to 1 play where there should have been a foul on the Bulls in game 3? When you point to the stats only, you either tell me that you didn't watch the game or don't know what you're watching. Actually, it's obvious that for Miami fans, fair officiating means Shaq getting an unfair advantage


----------



## JRose5

Ben's gotta keep his head in the game.
Not looking sharp.


----------



## UMfan83

And Ben wonders why Skiles randomly benches him


----------



## JRose5

Schenscher time!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

****, Hinrich hobbling.

If we start shooting a little better, we'll be right back in this.


----------



## UMfan83

Great, Kirk going to the locker room


----------



## anorexorcist

WHY DONT THEY DRIVE IT INSIDE!!!!

Grrr.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Holy ****, Shencsher scored


----------



## JRose5

Schenscher puts one in.
We just can't buy a jumper though.


----------



## DaBullz

The foul situation is irrelevent. The Bulls simply aren't hitting their open shots.


----------



## mizenkay

bulls are not out of it by any means. come on.

hinrich hurt? not good. it looked like the ankle.

the schenschation!

those noisemakers are like ****ing locusts. damn.


----------



## Wynn

Foul shots or no....... if we would make a fudgin' field goal the argument would be moot.

*MOOT, I tell you!*

_......moot._


----------



## UMfan83

That's two.


Miami's offense has slowed considerably. I'm a little disapointed the Bulls haven't been able to capitalize.


----------



## DaBullz

Tyson chandler, 1 minute, 2 PF


----------



## reHEATed

UMfan83 said:


> And Miami fans, if you are going to post here, please refrain from your remarks about how your glad that the refs are biased towards the Heat tonight. The first 2 games were horribly biased against the Bulls, the next 2 against the Heat. If anything, you should be 'hoping' that they call an even game, just out of respect for basketball and your opponents.


considering many Bulls fans have posted that they thought game 4 was fair, its hilarious that you guys feel how we felt last game

anyway, second on shaq. Just had that offensive on Payton. Things are evening out this quarter


----------



## Wynn

DaBullz said:


> Tyson chandler, 1 minute, 2 PF


I know, I know..... everyone thinks they can play in the NBA. I'm certain, though, that if I were playing instead of Tyson, I'd have had at least 3 fouls in that minute.

At least.....


----------



## darlets

wadeshaqeddie said:


> considering many Bulls fans have posted that they thought game 4 was fair, its hilarious that you guys feel how we felt last game
> 
> anyway, second on shaq. Just had that offensive on Payton. Things are evening out this quarter


Can we just agree that N.B.A refs suck. 

They're good refs on the planet, they're just not in the N.B.A.


----------



## JRose5

Hey Nocioni made a jumper.
Man that was getting ugly.


----------



## reHEATed

darlets said:


> Can we just agree that N.B.A refs suck.
> 
> They're good refs on the planet, they're just not in the N.B.A.


definately.....inconsistency from officiating plagues the nba


----------



## DaBullz

Wynn said:


> I know, I know..... everyone thinks they can play in the NBA. I'm certain, though, that if I were playing instead of Tyson, I'd have had at least 3 fouls in that minute.
> 
> At least.....


If you take his contract and divide by minutes, he's pretty expensive per minute.


----------



## RagingBulls316

We are going up WAY too soft on our layups.

Unbelievable, almost every shot is in and out.


----------



## kirkisgod

We aren't hitting any shots and somehow still in striking distance.


----------



## DaBullz

Chandler checks in and draws a foul right away.


----------



## UMfan83

This is pathetic.


----------



## MikeDC

Make that 3 on Tyson.


----------



## RagingBulls316

Nocioni got hammered from behind there. Pathetic call.


----------



## UMfan83

Waaa waaa waaa Im a stupid Miami player. Waa waaa waa where are my calls waa waa waa.


----------



## JRose5

First time I've seen Heat play any real defense this series. Though even when we have wide open J's we're not knocking them down.

Good D by Sweets there.


----------



## LuolDeng

Noc gets pushed in the back...TRAVEL


----------



## DaBullz

Nice to see the heat imploding like this.


----------



## McBulls

The amazing thing is that in spite of an orgy of bad calls from the referees and bad shooting the Bulls are still in the game. Take away the star treatment from the refs and Schenschure is a match for even the invigorated Shaq.

Without the crutch of referee support Miami would be losing by 20.


----------



## JRose5

McBulls said:


> Without the crutch of referee support Miami would be losing by 20.


I don't think so in this case, if anything all the bad calls were in favor of Shaq, and he's what, 2/10 from the line.
Even without that, I don't think we're playing well enough to capitalize, we can hardly buy a shot.

Third foul on Shaq, hopefully thats it for him for the half.


----------



## MikeDC

Pathetic... the NBA is just plain giving this series to the <strike>Heat</strike> Bulls!


----------



## kirkisgod

I really do not like the Miami Heat.


----------



## DaBullz

Miami is 1-2 FT this Q, Bulls 0-2


----------



## UMfan83

In bizarro world, Sweetney hits FTs while Noc misses them.


----------



## JRose5

Heat over the limit, hopefully we can use that to our advantage in the final 5 minutes.
Though we're gonna have to start getting our **** together, if they get hot again, this one could get blown wide open.


----------



## Wynn

Any word on Kirk?


----------



## darlets

We seriously need one of our shooters to warm up.


----------



## MikeDC

Nice shot by Deng. This has been our worst half of ball and we're only down 5.


----------



## Wynn

Mikedc said:


> Nice shot by Deng. This has been our worst half of ball and we're only down 5.


Is it good defense by the Heats, or just poor shooting by the Bull?


----------



## darlets

both teams are shooting like crap


----------



## reHEATed

calls are evening out this quarter

that last play was an obvious travel. He threw it up to himself and caught it


----------



## MikeDC

Wynn said:


> Is it good defense by the Heats, or just poor shooting by the Bull?


I think it's some of both. The Heat are stepping it up, but we seem to have plenty of quality shots we haven't hit too. Ben's not moving the way he should and that's not helping.


----------



## UMfan83

wadeshaqeddie said:


> calls are evening out this quarter
> 
> that last play was an obvious travel. He threw it up to himself and caught it


Agreed. No idea how they didn't see that.


----------



## truebluefan

Heat up by five. We havent hit a three yet? Have we?


----------



## IbizaXL

UMfan83 said:


> Agreed. No idea how they didn't see that.


i surprised someone admitted that


----------



## IbizaXL

truebluefan said:


> Heat up by five. We havent hit a three yet? Have we?


i guess luck is our side this time as well.


----------



## truebluefan

Wow what a block by Sweetney! Wade hurt.


----------



## JRose5

Awesome block, was that Sweetney?
Noch with the layup and the foul!

Wade on the ground.


----------



## Showtyme

Anyone love this Mourning-Sweetney thing going on? There's a comfort level happening with M-Sweet that is keeping him effective on both ends of the floor.

I really think that he can be a rotation guy for this team for years to come. He really plays quicker on his feet than he looks, and isn't scared to back down Shaq in the low post. Skiles has been using him at the beginning of games just like he used to go to Eddy, and regardless of whether it's effective or not, it's a great strategic opening to the game. It's like a chess opening that might not get you any immediate advantage (or it might get you one) but it sets the game up in a way that is familiar and comfortable in position and pace.

In other news (I didn't read through the whole game thread), did anyone find Hinrich's incessant licking of his lips during the player intros a little bit... weird? He kept doing it, over and over... it's not very tough looking (like a gangster thirsty for blood) and it's not very cool looking (like Brad Pitt sizing up an interesting proposal). It just looks... sort of creepy.


----------



## UMfan83

Crap, I hope Wade isn't hurt. Just wouldn't be right.


----------



## RSP83

YEAH!! GREAT SWEETNEY DEFENSE! and AND1 Nocioni!!!


----------



## kukoc4ever

Oh my.

The series may have altered course.

Clean play.


----------



## darlets

It's Pike or Pargo time. Just bring on a shooter


----------



## anorexorcist

Mikedc said:


> I think it's some of both. The Heat are stepping it up, but we seem to have plenty of quality shots we haven't hit too. Ben's not moving the way he should and that's not helping.


It's all about the DRIVE INTO THE BASKET!! AAAAA *slaps his head*

and that goes for BOTH TEAMS.

In other news, shaq now has 3 fouls.  wonderful!


----------



## rlucas4257

You know, the Bulls are still in this and it sure feels like Miami has thrown its best punch. Good sign. Maybe not today, but for the series.


----------



## mizenkay

it was a clean play. hard block. wade just came down on his hip. ouch.

and nocioni draws the foul at the other end.


----------



## truebluefan

He looks bad.


----------



## IbizaXL

****! 

So was Wade flopping on that Sweetney foul?


----------



## Steez

Hope Wade is okay...


----------



## RagingBulls316

Wade being carried to the Locker room...that's no good.

Block was clean though. He just came down really awkward I guess.


----------



## anorexorcist

rlucas4257 said:


> You know, the Bulls are still in this and it sure feels like Miami has thrown its best punch. Good sign. Maybe not today, but for the series.


The way it's been going in the 2nd quarter, and with the fouls that both big men have suddenly amassed (as well as some of the other big guys), I think we have a serious shot to come out of this up 3-2. more than i felt in the 1st q, that's for sure.


----------



## kirkisgod

It was a clean block.


----------



## truebluefan

Gio305 said:


> ****!
> 
> So was Wade flopping on that Sweetney foul?


I dont think so. He was too high up in the air to flop.


----------



## reHEATed

clean block, but he got undercut/tripped on the way down


----------



## JRose5

Gio305 said:


> ****!
> 
> So was Wade flopping on that Sweetney foul?


Foul? Looked clean to me.

Wade's tough, hopefully he'll be back.


----------



## mizenkay

> In other news (I didn't read through the whole game thread), did anyone find Hinrich's incessant licking of his lips during the player intros a little bit... weird? He kept doing it, over and over... it's not very tough looking (like a gangster thirsty for blood) and it's not very cool looking (like Brad Pitt sizing up an interesting proposal). It just looks... sort of creepy.



i rather enjoyed that.



it was a loop. so that's why he kept doing it.


----------



## rlucas4257

I hope Wade is ok. 

That might be bad news for the Bulls. Usually losing a player like that causes the other team to rally around for a short period of time. The Bulls need to continue to hang around and let Kirk and Ben take this sum***** over in the 4th.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Wow...very low scoring game.


----------



## truebluefan

Is that Sweetney??? 8 pts 6 rebounds, running the floor?


----------



## MikeDC

0-8 from behind the arc. Sheesh.


----------



## Steez

Piatkowski looks like Forrest Gump out there running all over the place lol


----------



## anorexorcist

TwinkieTowers said:


> Wow...very low scoring game.


indeed. i really hope wade isnt out now cuz if we do win, you gotta wonder if that will delegitimize this for us.

i didnt see the play so i cant comment on the nature of the block (listening on radio).


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Wow...good defense by both teams, or horrible shooting.


----------



## UMfan83

WOW, Bulls held under 40 points and yet only down 2.

Hope Wade is ok

Let's watch the end of the Pacers/Nets


----------



## JRose5

Mikedc said:


> 0-8 from behind the arc. Sheesh.


Damn, ugly ugly ugly..


Noch 9 points, 8 boards at the half I think they said.
Sweetney also playing good.

That's about it.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Shaq is playing "much" better but still has foul trouble.


----------



## kirkisgod

D-Wade was not undercut. Just a clean block and a long fall.


----------



## McBulls

wadeshaqeddie said:


> clean block, but he got undercut/tripped on the way down


Undercut himself by charging into Sweetney.


----------



## reHEATed

McBulls said:


> Undercut himself by charging into Sweetney.


watch sweetneys offhand on the play.. it was definately a foul

I just saw the replay again. In slow mo, its pretty obvious


----------



## darlets

Good to see Sweetney playing well.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

What the hell? Barkely complaining about the refs for the Heat and Walker calling it one sided, am I in the bizarro world?

Whatever, don't like to see anyone hurt, but now is the time to capitalize. A win here can seal the series,let's go Bulls!


----------



## DaBullz

Nets and Bulls game at the same time.

Currently Active Users: 756 (214 members and 542 guests)

Most users ever online was 1161, 03-02-2006 at 05:02 PM.
*DaBullz*, #1AntoineWalkerFan, (-) 0 † § I-I () †, 12AL21, 23isback, *absolutebest*, Aceinthehole*, adarsh1, adotjames, afobisme, AirJordan™, AJC NYC, *AJM*, Amplified, AND1NBA, *anorexorcist*, *Artestify!*, Ason_Kidd4MVP, *AZwildcats4*, Baron Davis, bbertha37*, Benedict_Boozer*, big furb, Big Mike, *Blazer Freak*, Blink4, BoardTracker, Boom Dawg, BootyKing, Brandon Real, Brasil, Bron_Melo_ROY, *Brooklyn*, *bruindre*, BullSoxChicagosFinest, ByeByeKMart, Camaro_870, Carter15Nets, CDRacingZX6R, *Chaser 55*, chris dudley, clien, clips_r_teh_wieners, cornholio, CowboyBebop, *Cris*, CubanLaker, CurlyBeast, cv3bandwagon, DareToBeYinka, Dario, *Darius Miles Davis*, darlets, dfunk15, dgr8est, Diable, *dissonance19*, draftmaniac, *Dragnsmke1*, Drewbs, dshiznit5044, DWest Superstar, Dwyane Wade, Eddy15, *EHL*, *endora60*, farouq710, *Fizer Fanatic*, fl_flash*, fruitcake*, Future, futuristxen, geoshnas, *Gio305*, g_leilani0111*, Hakeem, HayesFan, *Hbwoy**, hi im new, hugeeug, Irvineposse, jarkid, JB43, jizzy, *jnrjr79*, *John Wayne*, *jokeaward*, JoltinJoe*, JPBulls, *JRose5**, jtmac, *justasking?**, *Juxtaposed*, jw55, jwillbulls8, *jworth*, Kezersoze, KHinrich12, Kidd To Carter515, kirkisgod, kisstherim, *Kitty**, Krakista, KrispyKreme23, *Krstic All Star*, *kukoc4ever*, kzero, lakegz, *Laker Freak*, *Larry Legend*, LBJthefuturegoat, lempbizkit, lessthanjake, Leuteris, LW, *Lynx**, MacDog, mainejeff*, mannerbot*, MARIS61, MASaintFan, maswe12, mattematikz, *Mavericks_Fan**, *McBulls*, mediocre man, *Mike luvs KG*, *Mikedc*, *mizenkay**, *MJG*, mjm1, Mogriffjr, MonStrSquad*JK,RJ,VC*, NBAGOD*, neoxsupreme, neptune, Net4Life, NHHoops, njspeck12, Noodfan, NR 1, nwt, *Oldmangrouch*, OziBull, *Pacers Fan*, Pacersthebest, PAIDNFULL23, PartisanRanger, *Petey**, PetroToZoran, *PHeNoM Z28*, pinoyboy231, PowerWoofer, Prolific Scorer, psmurfinc, Q8i, quench23, RagingBulls316*, *Rawse**, RedsDrunk, rlucas4257*, RPCity, *RSP83*, *sa1177*, Sad Mafioso, SDBullsFan, SetShotWilly, *ShamBulls*, *SHEED!*, shortnproud52, *Showtyme*, sjla2kology101, *SMiLE**, *socco**, statefan, *Steez*, Stepping Razor*, *Sue? D'Oh!*, The True Essence, thebac*, *TheRoc5*, *theWanker*, thrice911, *thug_immortal8*, *ToddMacCulloch11*, Tokyo Breakfast, *Trader Bob*, Tragedy, *truebluefan**, TwinkieTowers, UD40*, UMfan83, *Unique*, universal!, UnstoppaBULL, upsanddowns, uptown4784, UVM Hoop Cat, VCFSO2000, VCh15n, *VC_15*, Verro, VinceIsLoco, *VincentVega*, Vinsane, *wadeshaqeddie*, Will*, Wishbone, *Wynn*, *XMATTHEWX*, Üllar, zagsfan20, Zalgirinis, Zeb


----------



## IbizaXL

anorexorcist said:


> indeed. i really hope wade isnt out now cuz if we do win, you gotta wonder if that will delegitimize this for us.
> 
> i didnt see the play so i cant comment on the nature of the block (listening on radio).


It will to an extent, and then Miami fans are just making 'excuses'. LOL

anyways, the reason Pat Riley put this team together was in case a key player suddenly is out, we could have someone else to pick up the slack, Lets see what happens.


----------



## mizenkay

:laugh:




_The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later._


----------



## McBulls

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> What the hell? Barkely complaining about the refs for the Heat and Walker calling it one sided, am I in the bizarro world?


Barkley has a natural weakness for teams that feature players who use their fat butts to knock opponents back on post-up plays.


----------



## UMfan83

You know for all this talk about how bad the Bulls have shot (14-40, 34%), the Heat must have a much higher shooting percentage...right? 

14-39, 35% for the Heat.

Especially if Shaq can stay out of foul trouble in the second half, expect the Heat's number to go way up again. Even without Wade, they have some great shooters in there.


----------



## JRose5

darlets said:


> Good to see Sweetney playing well.



Yea it is, Showtyme had a good post a bit earlier about how he seems comfortable playing against Mourning. Hasn't been afraid to mix it up with Shaq either, thats a good sign.

He had that great block on Wade, clean play too, Wade was at a bad angle where he couldn't get his legs or hands under him to cushion the fall, hopefully he's alright. Haven't heard an update yet, I bet he'll be back in the second half however.

Sweets has had some nice post moves too, as well as a few big offensive boards, which is nice to see when we can't make a bucket.

Good to see him show up, especially since Tyson is a non-factor.


----------



## UMfan83

For the record, the ref bias did even out a bit in the second quarter.


----------



## Future

Gordon needs to step it up!!! Quit goin on freakin AOL!!!


----------



## IbizaXL

mizenkay said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later._


i hate that


----------



## IbizaXL

UMfan83 said:


> For the record, the ref bias did even out a bit in the second quarter.


yes, and it should stay that way


----------



## DaBullz

mizenkay said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later._


Really?


----------



## Wishbone

wow. can't make a single jump shot the whole game, and we're only down by 2


That play that Wade got hurt on looks like it could have been called a foul... but there were a few non-calls in the Heat's favor in the first quarter too. I'm not going to deny that having Wade out helps the Bulls chances tremendously -- but seeing as he's really the only guy on Miami that I have any respect for -- I don't really like seeing him miss action

it would be more fun for the Bulls to beat the Heat with both teams at full strength, and really see who was the better team.

but in the end -- if Wade can't play, and the Bulls win tonight -- I'll TAKE it


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Agreed


----------



## Wynn

The Bull just played about as bad a half of ball as they know how. Kirk, Ben, Luol, Chris all well under their averages, yet only down 2 points. Game could bust wide open in our favor come Q3. Seems like if the Heats were going to throw a huge punch, we'd have seen it by now.....


----------



## mizenkay

wade questionable.

left hip contusion.

xrays negative.


----------



## UMfan83

JRose5 said:


> Yea it is, Showtyme had a good post a bit earlier about how he seems comfortable playing against Mourning. Hasn't been afraid to mix it up with Shaq either, thats a good sign.
> 
> He had that great block on Wade, clean play too, Wade was at a bad angle where he couldn't get his legs or hands under him to cushion the fall, hopefully he's alright. Haven't heard an update yet, I bet he'll be back in the second half however.
> 
> Sweets has had some nice post moves too, as well as a few big offensive boards, which is nice to see when we can't make a bucket.
> 
> Good to see him show up, especially since Tyson is a non-factor.


I'm just worried about what happens when Tyson and Sweets both pick up their 4th foul.

To be honest, Luke held his ground during this playing time today.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Questionable return for Wade tonight.

Hip contusion.


----------



## mizenkay

DaBullz said:


> Really?


unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Wynn

DaBullz said:


> Really?


Ich auch!

"the time is 9:34pm"


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I feel bad Wade went down, but there was no malice there at all. He just landed bad.

If I start hearing a bunch of whining that the goons got gooned, I'm going to barf.


----------



## JRose5

UMfan83 said:


> To be honest, Luke held his ground during this playing time today.



Actually yea he did, he even got a little croppy under the hoop. I'll take that from him. He picked up a few fouls on Shaq in one of the earlier games, though when he doesn't get the call he'll just get cleared out of the way.

How many fouls does Sweets have?
Tyson's at 3 I think, so that means #4 in the next two minutes he's on the court.


----------



## UMfan83

TwinkieTowers said:


> Questionable return for Wade tonight.
> 
> Hip contusion.


He's a warrior, he will be back in seeing how critical this game is. The question is: How effective will he be?


----------



## mizenkay

Wynn said:


> The Bull just played about as bad a half of ball as they know how. Kirk, Ben, Luol, Chris all well under their averages, yet only down 2 points. Game could bust wide open in our favor come Q3. Seems like if the Heats were going to throw a huge punch, we'd have seen it by now.....


i think the big punch was shaq getting all those calls in the first. not much of a punch really. 

ben and kirk are a combined 3-16 tonight for a whopping 9 points (ben had 3 FT's)
*so they've really got to step it up now*, especially if wade is unable to return.

blood. on. the. horns.


----------



## McBulls

At the half :

O'Neal, Mourning, Doleac -- 10 points 8 rebs

Chandler, Sweetney, Schenscher 10 points 7 rebs


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

jiby jibby jibby jibby jibby jibby jib


----------



## Wynn

McBulls said:


> At the half :
> 
> O'Neal, Mourning, Doleac -- 10 points 8 rebs
> 
> Chandler, Sweetney, Schenscher 10 points 7 rebs


I knew we'd get dominated in the paint, but I never expected it to be so lopsided as a WHOLE rebound!

Come on, Bull, where is your fight?!


----------



## MikeDC

Sweetney's having his best game every. Really nice play on both ends of the floor.


----------



## jnrjr79

All right! A quick lead!


----------



## rlucas4257

Fatboy is playing well. This is the type of game, a halfcourt slugfest, where he could occasionally find some success. I hope he continues to play well so we can trade him for something this summer.


----------



## VincentVega

TB#1, are you hittin' the bong again?


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Both teams look awkward tonight.


----------



## JRose5

Hinrich drills one.
Let's get him going.


----------



## mizenkay

ben and kirk just need to hit and see the ball go thru the hoop.

and kirk hits.


----------



## jnrjr79

Stop. Fouling. Walker.


----------



## VincentVega

Kirk finally hits. Ben needs to keep shooting. He'll find his shot.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Walker wants to be Dwyane Wade this half.


----------



## Future

Horrible shot by Gordon!!! He is playin like ****!!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Walker starting to get things going.
Don't like it.


----------



## MikeDC

Bulls lead!


----------



## rlucas4257

Scary stat for the Heat, we are up and our starting guards only have 9 pts. At some point they are going to pick it up, and that might be a back breaker for them


----------



## RagingBulls316

We have 3 announcers, and not 1 realized that wasn't a offensive foul on Nocioni. They all thought it was on Sweetney and never did figure it out.

AND WE MAKE OUR FIRST THREE


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Future said:


> Horrible shot by Gordon!!! He is playin like ****!!!!


Almost everyone's playing like shizznat.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Nice offensive board by Sweets, which causes a foul on SHAQ!


----------



## jnrjr79

#4 on Shaq! Sweetney is a beast!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

4 on Shaq


:banana:


----------



## JRose5

#4 on Shaq, nice play by Sweetney.


Just showed the replay, that was a foul, but definitely not on Shaq.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

This looks like a Temple basketball game.


----------



## reHEATed

you guys got a lucky call there.....it wasnt on shaq, it was on posey


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Walker spent a lot of time backing into Deng. Hopefully refs will call five seconds on him.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Just want to take a quick aside and mention that Kenny the Jet's sportcoat looks even WORSE on the HD feed...

We return you to the regularly scheduled game thread.


----------



## JRose5

Sweets!
Nice little hook.
He looks confident.

Posey airballs, Nocioni hits the J!
Here we go!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Transition offense is key for the Bulls the rest of this game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Bulls by 5. Love it!


----------



## Future

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Up 5!!!!!!


----------



## mizenkay

sweetney! got the georgetown mojo against zo tonight. i  it.

and nocioni hits! bulls lead by five!

and the heat fans are stunned. actually booing!

*whooo hooo!!*


----------



## anorexorcist

okay, shaq in foul trouble, wade out...

if we don't win this game, we deserve to lose the series. this is an OPPORTUNITY. WE GOTTA CAPITALIZE.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Both offenses are downright ugly so far, but Bulls look much better on the run at least.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Creampuffs my ***. We might win, we might not, but screw you, Miami media!


----------



## rlucas4257

This is an oldstyle, 1989 Detroit Bad Boy Piston like slugfest. It looks ugly, people look like they are playing tight and like ****, but look closely, the rotations are spot on, the pace is slow, the D is tight, no open jump shots, no layups and I think both teams are getting away with murder. This is fun.


----------



## VincentVega

Chicago is just a better team than Miami.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Tonight's closest comparison: Game 7 of last year's Finals.


----------



## JRose5

Wade back on the floor.

Noch with 4.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Wade finally took off the pantyhose.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Good for Wade. Nice to see him gutting it out. He is a class guy.


----------



## BG7

Luol Deng makes me want to puke.


----------



## IbizaXL

Bulls strategy is simple. Clog the middle, cuz Miami will miss their jumpshots


----------



## GB

Win or Lose

Sweetney has finally made me not care that Eddy wears the blue. I started again when the series started.

No more.


----------



## anorexorcist

i know, i would have rather not have him play, but i'm breathing a sigh of relief that he's back in. now we can really prove ourselves against this team and not have to hear it from naggers if he didnt come back and we won.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Sweetney is a board machine out there!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Gordon tried cookin suttin, but made the mistake of looking for Dyson.


----------



## JRose5

Too many turnovers, gotta tighten our offense up.
Walker playing well for Miami.


----------



## Wynn

Who'd a thunk Sweets and the Red Bull would have the two best stat-lines in this game?!


----------



## DaBullz

Defending Wade ought to be a lot easier now.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Bulls need some focus on O right now. Starting to look rattled a bit.


----------



## RagingBulls316

Luke on Mourning, I don't like that matchup. Don't expect many rebounds.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Deng is just horrible tonight.


----------



## GB

Someone tell the commentator that the pronunciation is closer to DING than DANG


----------



## DaBullz

There's no reason that Deng can't defend Walker, but Walker is going to the line over and over.


----------



## Steez

Bulls should run more plays for Deng while Wade is still hobbling and defending him....


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

TwinkieTowers said:


> Deng is just horrible tonight.


very disappointing.


----------



## JRose5

Atleast Walker can't make a FT, or we'd be down about 4 right now.
That's what Deng needs to do, take it to the hoop, he can't make a jumper to save his life.
Not that anyone on the team can though.


----------



## BG7

Amazing that its this close with Gordon and Hinrich shooting like crap. Hopefully they turn it on in the 4th.


----------



## rlucas4257

Would I really be out of line if i said this is the first real intense game this organization has had since Salt Lake City 1998? THis is game 7 intensity. I cant recall any games against Washington last year like this. Perhaps the Jordan return against the Bulls for the Bullets, but those games had no real prize.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Now that's what Deng needs to do! Just drive. He stays in the air so long on layups he almost looks like Lebron.


----------



## ChiBron

They are 15-33 from the FT line and it's still a TIE game :curse:. Our offensive play has been nothing short of pathetic tonight and unless our play improves real soon we have NO BUSINESS winning this game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

rlucas4257 said:


> Would I really be out of line if i said this is the first real intense game this organization has had since Salt Lake City 1998? THis is game 7 intensity. I cant recall any games against Washington last year like this. Perhaps the Jordan return against the Bulls for the Bullets, but those games had no real prize.


It finally feels real.


----------



## PowerWoofer

I can't believe we're tied and we've been playing this bad. I hope we still steal this game and go win at home. It would be the ultimate upset in my mind, considering how the two teams are made up.

If we win tonight, we should take the momentum into game 6 and win that one. I hope we win this series!! We need to make a statement.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Surreal game.

The stage is all but set for a Dwyane Wade's heroic Willis Reed-like comeback.

Ben Gordon needs to drive in and dunk it. Chill son, he's cookin' suttin' up.


----------



## rlucas4257

The counter is Gordon/Hinrich, 4-22. One of those guys will carry the load in the 4th. You might be able to stop 1 for an entire game, but both is going to be very difficult


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Good God.

Deng is our future superstar?


----------



## Wynn

Great free-throw defense by the Bull! I thought we were the only team capable of making less than half of our free-throws!


----------



## ChiBron

We are so incredibly lucky to even be in this game.


----------



## GB

rlucas4257 said:


> Would I really be out of line if i said this is the first real intense game this organization has had since Salt Lake City 1998?


Yup.


On another topic...is Wade made of glass?


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Schensher is so freakin' slow.


----------



## rlucas4257

GB said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> On another topic...is Wade made of glass?


So I am out of line?


----------



## BG7

How is that not a travel? That moves not possible without switching pivots.


----------



## Wynn

TwinkieTowers said:


> Schensher is so freakin' slow.


There's a reason he wasn't drafted, and I doubt its his height.....


----------



## rlucas4257

you cant give Posey an easy 3 pt opportunity. Nice drive by Kirk, gets to the line.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

I'm glad the Bulls are finally going to the rim. What else do you do when the jumpers aren't falling?


----------



## rlucas4257

Keith Askins kills me. He always looks right out of a Malcolm X rally from 30 years ago.


----------



## BG7

Kirk Hinrich's getting started, I like it.


----------



## rlucas4257

Here comes Kirk?


----------



## UMfan83

Geez, I keep having to reaffirm that I am watching the Bulls and Heat in 2006 and not the Knicks and Heat in 1999


----------



## JRose5

Tied after 3.
Ugly game..


----------



## ChiBron

Ben better do something in the 4th qtr. He hasn't contributed **** tonight.


----------



## UMfan83

C'mon Kirk, we had 2 possessions in a row, including the beginning of the quarter and you blew the first one.

Consider that your late game turnover, even though its in the 3rd.


----------



## RagingBulls316

Well we got through the end of that quarter using part of Skiles Macgyver lineup.


----------



## rlucas4257

JRose5 said:


> Tied after 3.
> Ugly game..



I love ugly games like this. Either I want Phoenix highspeed or slug fests. No inbetweens. This is U-G-L-Y and I love it. I doubt either team could get to 100 tonight, even if this thing went to double OT.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

The Schensh is a monster out there. It's like things just fall into his lap out there.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Maybe I was better off not watching this game.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

I'll feel better when the Bulls are leading by 10.


----------



## BG7

Hopefully this is just one of Gordons do nothing until the 4th quarter acts. This one might go into overtime, and if it does, to our advantage. Wade will be hobbled more, although it seems like he is more effective the slower he is, against us at least. And Shaq would probaly be fouled out, this game reminds me if it goes into overtime, that Wolves vs. Lakers game when Shaq fouled out, and Wolves win, although that game was much much much more high scoring.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Rebounds: 44-27 Bulls


----------



## BG7

No use letting up, time to go 100000%, when you play this ****ty and are tied going into the final quarter, you have to steal the game.


----------



## RagingBulls316

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> The Schensh is a monster out there. It's like things just fall into his lap out there.


That's what his whole basketball career will depend on, because he really has very little mobility.


----------



## Wynn

Seems like it hurts us more to have Noc and Sweets in foul trouble than it is hurting the Heats to have Shaq sitting....

...bizarro world it is!


----------



## ChiBron

rlucas4257 said:


> I love ugly games like this. Either I want Phoenix highspeed or slug fests. No inbetweens. This is U-G-L-Y and I love it. I doubt either team could get to 100 tonight, even if this thing went to double OT.


You like watching games where BOTH teams are putting a clinic on how NOT to play on offense?


----------



## rlucas4257

game 5 winners win 83% of the time. This is a must quarter.


----------



## ChiBron

This is a chokejob.


----------



## UMfan83

Dammit, we had everything going for us and we are going to lose this game. This is terrible.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Well, Ben can't hit anything from the bench.


----------



## JRose5

How bout making a shot?


----------



## ChiBron

Ummm.....Ben Gordon, Skiles?

WOW, heat blow another WIDE OPEN 3.

How lucky can we get?


----------



## Wynn

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Well, Ben can't hit anything from the bench.


Couldn't hit anything from the floor, either....


----------



## GB

Some nights its just not your night.


----------



## DaBullz

Keep shooting, Kirk, you'll eventually make some.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

No rhythm in their jumpers.


----------



## Future

Where The **** Is Noc!! Where The **** Is Gordon!!

It Beats The **** Out Of Anyone On The Court Right Now!!! No ****in Offense!!!!

Make A God Damn Adjustment Skiles!!!


----------



## RagingBulls316

It's about time to put Gordon and Nocioni back into this game.


----------



## rlucas4257

SPMJ said:


> You like watching games where BOTH teams are putting a clinic on how NOT to play on offense?



I disagree. Its not the offense. Look at the defense. Both teams are hogging possesions, the shot clock is going under 10 everytime. The rotations are spot on, the refs are letting both teams getting away with murder, the man d is in your chest and each team is executing its defensive game plan to a T. Is it pretty? No. But there isnt an offense in the world who would do much against this type of intensity. And as a basketball fan, I love it. This is a throw back to 1989, Bulls-Pistons, or Pistons-Knicks, or Heat-Knicks.


----------



## JRose5

Nah, that timeout was too late, even if it was three minutes into the quarter.
Just looking anemic out there.


----------



## jnrjr79

Geez. The doom and gloom crowd isn't wasting any time coming out tonight.


----------



## UMfan83

The Bulls are losing this battle. They are taking terrible shots, which are being forced by Miami. I don't see the Bulls winning this unless Ben starts jacking up threes and doing his wonderman routine.

15-6 run since their hero Wade came back...


----------



## BG7

We need to get Nocioni and Gordon back out there, and drive drive drive. I hate Deng, we need to trade his soft *** in the offseason. He gets the ball on the baseline, and he gets blocked, you could tell he was getting blocked from when he went up, it was like he was holding it up to be blocked, ridiculous, he sucks, he's garbage.


----------



## ChiBron

Wynn said:


> Couldn't hit anything from the floor, either....


I'm sure whatever he pthrows up would still look loads better then whatever Deng and Duhon are doing.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Wynn said:


> Couldn't hit anything from the floor, either....


Yeah, I guess he shouldn't be out there or take a shot for the rest of the game. There's no point, he's had a bad day.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Everyone but Kirk is afraid of shooting the jumper. It's horrible.


----------



## PowerWoofer

Down 4 right now, and this game looks like it's over already. If we somehow get back to our shooting game (doubt it) and win, I'll give them SOME credit. Not much, though; just a little bit.


----------



## BG7

Why is Wade better injued than at full health? God dammit, why did we need to injure him.


----------



## VincentVega

DaBullz said:


> Keep shooting, Kirk, you'll eventually make some.


No kidding. Pull up from 28' and hit the clutch three, Kirk!


----------



## Future

It's official, Nocioni is our best player. Without him we look horrible.


----------



## Wynn

Am having to "watch" on-line and updates are slow....... can you guy throw a score or two out there with your posts. CBS.sportsline.com still shows us tied at 61-61.


----------



## rlucas4257

Gotta have atleast Noc in there. He is perfect for games like this


----------



## GB

sloth said:


> Why is Wade better injued than at full health? God dammit, why did we need to injure him.


Put down the bong.


----------



## BG7

TwinkieTowers said:


> Everyone but Kirk is afraid of shooting the jumper. It's horrible.


Exactly why we need Gordon out there, when you are afraid to take open shots, you are just going to end up with crappy shots or bad passes.


----------



## UMfan83

I am not advocating trading Deng by any means, but he has not had a good series to say the least. I'm a little disapointed at how hes played considering how he finished the season and how he played against Miami during that Sunday game


----------



## JRose5

One more turnover.


----------



## rlucas4257

thats the definition of great D by the Heat. Looking bad


----------



## UMfan83

HOLY CRAP PLAY WORSE WILL you?!!!!!!

JESUS CHRIS THE MOXIE IS BETTER THEN THE JIB TONIGHT


----------



## BG7

Yeah, we lost, we stopped driving.


----------



## RagingBulls316

Skiles needs to get them to calm down and run thier offense. Everything is being hurried right now.


----------



## GB

The only difference between this game and the ones we won is that our shots are not falling. Some games it happens like that.

:sigh:


----------



## ChiBron

We so don't need a Go-to-Guy.


----------



## kirkisgod

We just cannot hit any shots or even get good looks.


----------



## Future

This is pathetic... its pathetic when Walker is playin great D and adjusting all our shots..... if we lose this game, its over.


----------



## Wynn

SPMJ said:


> I'm sure whatever he pthrows up would still look loads better then whatever Deng and Duhon are doing.


*Ben* 2-12
*Luol* 2-8
*Chris* 1-3

Mathematically speaking..... I'm all for having him back out there, but everyone is shooting for crap tonight, including the Hammer.


----------



## DaBullz

*Wynn! *the score is 71-61 heat


----------



## BG7

We need some quick points and get it back down to 4.


----------



## rlucas4257

sloth said:


> Why is Wade better injued than at full health? God dammit, why did we need to injure him.



Sometimes injuries slow everything down and you compensate by concentrating more. or atleast that is what God said.


----------



## RagingBulls316

We wouldn't pass it to a go-to-guy if we had one anyhow.


----------



## r1terrell23

Scott Skiles coaching = Pathetic. He killed momentum in the third when we had a 5 point lead by resting our best players for 8 minutes. Hopefully we can win in Chi or it's the offseason.


----------



## BG7

GORDON THREEEEeE!


----------



## JRose5

About time Ben hit one..
Of course waits till we're down 10.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Whoa! Ben!


----------



## GB

Its just falling shots.


----------



## darlets

I've got 67-61 on

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/boxscores/2006/05/02/20370_boxscore.html

make thta 71-61


----------



## VincentVega

Ben.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Why in the hell is Duhon still out there ?


----------



## jnrjr79

Atta way Ben.


----------



## rlucas4257

Terrific 3 by Gordon, total prayer.


----------



## Wynn

DaBullz said:


> *Wynn! *the score is 71-61 heat


damn


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Time for a patented Bulls comeback, let's go


----------



## RagingBulls316

JRose5 said:


> About time Ben hit one..
> Of course waits till we're down 10.


It's the first time he touched the ball in a long time.


----------



## STUCKEY!

man these calls are horrible


----------



## TwinkieTowers

These moving picks aren't moving at all!


----------



## JRose5

****, I called two minutes on the floor before Tyson's fourth foul.
He made it what, 4 seconds?


----------



## rlucas4257

Tyson has to lead the league in O fouls on the screens.


----------



## DaBullz

Chandler's stat line... all zeros except 4 minutes, 4 PF


----------



## VincentVega

Chandler with his 583rd moving screen of the season.


----------



## UMfan83

This is the worst ive seen the bulls play since 03-04


----------



## Future

Hinrich Can't ****in Shoot!!!!


----------



## RagingBulls316

Hinrich please stop shooting...somebody pass the ball to Ben. He needs touches.


----------



## The Truth

Hinrich should feel free to stop shooting any time.


----------



## DaBullz

Keep shooting Kirk, one will fall eventually.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Dick Bevetta = star's ref


----------



## ChiBron

We have no business even being down just 9 points.

If Miami had just made their FTs or if Wade didn't go down, this would be a 25 point game.


----------



## Future

The refs are giving this game to the heat... Payton is holdin players on the other end, and ticky tack bull**** is being called... pathetic.


----------



## jnrjr79

Let's get Sweets back out there. If he fouls out, he fouls out. It's do or die time.


----------



## BG7

Hopefully Wade gets hurt bad, I'm tired of the refs calling fouls because Wade decides to fall down for the heck of it to get the foul, I hope it backfires on him and he gets injured because he likes to flop so much.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Tyson Chandler literally walks in and picks up a foul.

He's like the King Midas of fouls. Quick someone come up with a cool nickname for that.


----------



## UMfan83

This is embarassing. This is just bad. The team has totally lost control of their offense and their defense.


----------



## jnrjr79

And there he is...


----------



## The Truth

TwinkieTowers said:


> Dick Bevetta = star's ref


He's been horrendous tonight.


----------



## McBulls

Wade kicks Chandler and gets a foul. This is his main game. All he needs is some shill to call it.


----------



## BG7

NOCIONI THREEEEe!


----------



## jnrjr79

Come on Bulls, the time is now. Let's learn to shoot.


----------



## BG7

Were still in this, so lets steal this game still.


----------



## STUCKEY!

Walke is a dumba$$!!!!


----------



## reHEATed

TwinkieTowers said:


> Dick Bevetta = star's ref



Knick Bavetta?

lol, seriously Miami hates this guy. Thats a reason why the crowd cheered loudly when he slipped and fell on his a** earlier in the game


----------



## DaBullz

This game reminds me of the Pistons game where Isaiah played on a broken leg.

Wade must be playing slightly more under control or something due to the injury, but the heat have been phenominal since his return.


----------



## PowerWoofer

I knew it was too good to be true. No matter how hard we play, we can't win on jib alone!

It won't work.

We got lucky in Chicago! We got very ****ing lucky!!!!


This series is done as far as I see it.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Seriously, I've only seen one half of this game, and Bevetta calls so many "moving" screens.


----------



## darlets

now or never time


----------



## rlucas4257

When was the last field goal attempt within 15 feet of the basket. Lots of long shots. Miamis D is just ferocious right now


----------



## STUCKEY!

Man the bulls need to force some fast breaking points its looks so sluggish on the offencive end..


----------



## VincentVega

Gordon is now shooting worse than Hinrich.

Damn our guards have been off this game.


----------



## RagingBulls316

We need Sweetney, Gordon and Nocioni taking the shots, if we want to get back in this. Hopefully Hinrich can be the point guard and get them the ball in good position to shoot it, instead of taking his own shot every time.


----------



## Wynn

I hardly think we can blame this game on the refs. The Bull have had every opportunity to take the lead or win this game, but have been unable to put the rock in the hole. With aim this bad, these guys must have a collection of extremely constipated girlfriends!

OUCH!


----------



## reHEATed

Gordon carried it on that play...and it was a pretty obvious carry


----------



## Future

There's no movement in this offense. It's all pick and roll. Riley made the adjustment and the Heat are handling us on defense.


----------



## UMfan83

DaBullz said:


> This game reminds me of the Pistons game where Isaiah played on a broken leg.
> 
> Wade must be playing slightly more under control or something due to the injury, but the heat have been phenominal since his return.


...which will be revisited for years when the Heat finish us off in 6.

55-50 is all I see right now.


----------



## DaBullz

At least Kirk is making up for his poor shooting by holding Wade to 8-17 FG and nearly a point a minute.


----------



## rlucas4257

The Bulls are probably not going to win this one but no reason to be down. This was a slugfest and we did very well staying as close as we are. And we can still steal this one. Now how about those Heat chearleaders!


----------



## r1terrell23

[email protected] this game sucks balls.


----------



## darlets

is i tjust me or is our entire effective offense currently 3 point shots.


----------



## Future

God... if Heat win this... all we will be hearing is about Wade. Blah blah blah! **** THAT!!!!


----------



## BG7

6 point game if Noc makes them both. don't count us out yet.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Holding by Walker, two fts for Red Bull.


----------



## STUCKEY!

Man if the bulls can play grudge defence and just attack the rim they will have a good chance


----------



## reHEATed

anyway, im not sure wade will play in game 6. He is visibly not himself, and is gonna be very sore tomorrow


----------



## UMfan83

darlets said:


> is i tjust me or is our entire effective offense currently 3 point shots.



Thats what got us here. 

Nice 5 point possession.


----------



## STUCKEY!

Future said:


> God... if Heat win this... all we will be hearing is about Wade. Blah blah blah! **** THAT!!!!


 :cheers:


----------



## The Truth

Come on Noc, make the freebies.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Red Bull is still a beast out there.


----------



## BG7

Deng is such a *****, he can go play somewhere else, Nocioni has established himself as the Bulls primary small forward, and needs his 36+ minutes a night.


----------



## chifaninca

Seriously, Nocioni is now carrying the team. We are in trouble. 

Bulls are being outhustled and that isn't something that happens often. Out talented, yes, but outhustled, not often.

Pick it up guys.


And Sloth, never root for anyone to be hurt.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Wow. Sweetney in on the party too.


----------



## JRose5

Ugly, but Sweetney going to the line.
Better hit at least one of these..


----------



## STUCKEY!

Sweets is underrated HAAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## BG7

4 point game, don't count us out yet.


----------



## Wynn

Okay, time to pull the goalie and play 5 forwards....

Ben
Kirk
Chris
Pargo
Duhon 

...to close out the game. Bombs away!


----------



## ChiBron

Kirk :curse:


----------



## The Truth

Why won't Kirk just stop?


----------



## Future

Well that was a rally killer TO hinrich.


----------



## kirkisgod

Kirk has not been clutch in Miami. He is dribbling us into a death cycle.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich falls down and the ball goes out of bounds.

Gordon sure looks like a better offensive player when he gets the ball at the top of the key and can go either way.

Wade hits the 3 to make us pay for the turnover


----------



## UMfan83

Way to fall flat on your face Kirk

Game over. Thats the dagger


----------



## STUCKEY!

and wade hits the three


----------



## RagingBulls316

There's Hinrich's costly late game turnovers.


----------



## rlucas4257

That was the dagger


----------



## VincentVega

Another horrible TO by Kirk.

Wade hits a three.

Kirk with another TO!


----------



## UMfan83

Kirk you are a superstar


----------



## Future

Wade is shootin better after that damn hip pointer... what is that! 


And Gordon and Hinrich are playing horrible They are embarrassing.


----------



## chifaninca

Seriously, how good has Michael Sweetney been in this series. He's been our best frontcourt player. 

If he could do this more, wow.

Hinrich is out of control tonight. Trying to do way too much.

Deng needs to sit down as well. 


This is why making the playoffs was so important. We don't have the talent or the experience that is needed to win in the playoffs. This off-season we will get the talent needed, this playoff series has hopefully given our young squad a ton of experience and lessons to build on.


----------



## ChiBron

I get the feeling we gave up w/ 8 minutes left in this qtr. Our body language has been **** since.


----------



## reHEATed

cant drive due to injury, so he hits a 3

damn though, I hate playing you guys. Very tough games, even the ones we win


----------



## JRose5

rlucas4257 said:


> That was the dagger



Yep thats about it.
When gimpy Wade who is hardly much of a three point shooter when healthy is hitting that, and we're turning it over every possession, not going to happen.


----------



## Future

Noc and Mike Sweetney are the only ones that have shown up this game. Everyone else has been an embarrassment.


----------



## r1terrell23

Game...set...match


----------



## BG7

At least Gordon doesn't hurt us when he's not playing good.

thank goodness for Nocioni. Just a 9 point game, just need 3 straight threes!

And how come were not playing with any energy, I haven't seen any of it at all.


----------



## The ROY

Bulls GAVE this one to Miami...

it's pretty pathetic to watch....


----------



## rlucas4257

Kirk is reverting back to his first game in the nba, way too much dribbling. But the effort is there. He is far from blame if you ask me. He is trying to get something done. But Id like to see him give up the ball early in the possesion and get it back in a more attacking position. There has been way too many possesions with no passes, and Gordon is guilty of that as well


----------



## DaBullz

All game long, Miami's looked like a team that's frustrated, losing its cool, imploding. Just like the pre-game articles said.


----------



## PowerWoofer

I can't believe I was fooled into thinking this Bulls team was good. We suck, and we just got lucky in Chicago.

Too bad, we had the momentum, and now the Heat have exposed us. Good job. I applaud Wade and Shaq. I love how they just keep giving it to us. GO HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chifaninca

Wynn said:


> Okay, time to pull the goalie and play 5 forwards....
> 
> Ben
> Kirk
> Chris
> Pargo
> Duhon
> 
> ...to close out the game. Bombs away!



Unfortunately, Sweetney's been our best threat. the others are driblling scared and hoisting out of control shots.

Ugly decline of Bullzivilation.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Gordon and Hinrich. . .ouch. It's like the b-ball gods are yelling at both slamming the collective heads of the Hinrich and Gordon factions together multiple times.

Noc is proving that he's the constant of this team.


----------



## lgtwins

chifaninca said:


> Seriously, how good has Michael Sweetney been in this series. He's been our best frontcourt player.
> 
> If he could do this more, wow.
> 
> Hinrich is out of control tonight. <b> Trying to do way too much.</b>
> 
> Deng needs to sit down as well.
> 
> 
> This is why making the playoffs was so important. We don't have the talent or the experience that is needed to win in the playoffs. This off-season we will get the talent needed, this playoff series has hopefully given our young squad a ton of experience and lessons to build on.


Bolded part has been his problem all through his career.


----------



## kukoc4ever

hinrich is killing us here.

gordon + hinrich = 6 of 27 shooting, 9 turnovers


----------



## ChiBron

chifaninca said:


> This is why making the playoffs was so important. We don't have the talent or the experience that is needed to win in the playoffs.


That's NOT the reason why we're losing this game. And our lack of experience/talent didn't stop us from playing 4 GREAT games and tying this series 2-2. We played like a bunch of scared pussies tonight and that's WHY we are losing.

I didn't think we had a chance coming into this series. But I WAS wrong. We not only had a chance but should have won tonight given Wade's injury and Shaq's foul trouble. But for some inexplicable reason we played SCARED from the very tip-off.


----------



## The ROY

PowerWoofer said:


> I can't believe I was fooled into thinking this Bulls team was good. We suck, and we just got lucky in Chicago.
> 
> Too bad, we had the momentum, and now the Heat have exposed us. Good job. I applaud Wade and Shaq. I love how they just keep giving it to us. GO HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


man. would u SHUT UP...seriously..


----------



## jnrjr79

Well, when you make 3 shots in 13 minutes, this'll happen. Ugly, ugly shooting tonight. Combine that with the TOs, and it's too much to overcome.


----------



## Future

Game... pathetic display.


----------



## UMfan83

This is the worst quarter the Bulls have played all year, save the ORlando game.

35-18 theyve outscored us since Wade came back. Time to turn off the TV for 2 days.


----------



## VincentVega

Gordon is 3-15 with poor D.

Hinrich is 3-13 with poor handles.


----------



## RagingBulls316

Skiles make's me mad. Whenever things start going bad, he always just sits there with his head down...starring off into nowhere. Do something...coach. Calm the players down.


----------



## TripleDouble

This goes to show you how bad the Heats defense has been. They play one decent night of defense and the Bulls completely fold.


----------



## DaBullz

Posey is proving he has some serious jib.


----------



## r1terrell23

SPMJ said:


> That's NOT the reason why we're losing this game. And our lack of experience/talent didn't stop us from playing 4 GREAT games and tying this series 2-2. We played like a bunch of scared pussies tonight.
> 
> I didn't think we had a chance coming into this series. But I WAS wrong. We not only have a chance but should have won tonight given Wade's injury and Shaq's foul trouble.


Lets be real they kicked our arse the first two games and we made nice comebacks. In Miami they play faster than us, better than us, and go to the hoop. We have no chance to win this series because we can't win game 7.


----------



## rlucas4257

Here is what seperates Phil Jackson from Scott Skiles. Phil would say, 4 passes. That means 4 passes before a shot is taken. The Bulls have had a ton of possesions tonight with no or one pass. They are trying to tackle this crazy D with the dribble. You can only beat a swarming D like this with lots of ball movement. And that is not on Kirk, its the coaches responsibility to set that offense up


----------



## DaBullz

This game is SOOOOO over.

Sucks


----------



## UMfan83

Just idiotic play calling down the stretch

41-18 since Wade came back in


----------



## kirkisgod

Tonight was a winnable game that we should have won. We just couldnt hit a shot or get the shots we wanted. IMO we will come back and win in Chicago and again in Miami. 

Bulls in 7


----------



## Wynn

PowerWoofer said:


> I can't believe I was fooled into thinking this Bulls team was good. We suck, and we just got lucky in Chicago.
> 
> Too bad, we had the momentum, and now the Heat have exposed us. Good job. I applaud Wade and Shaq. I love how they just keep giving it to us. GO HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Can I make an official request that we forcibly change the handle of *Poofer!* to *NeedsMoreLithium!* or *Bi-Bullar!* Wow! I've never seen anyone flip to extremes so quickly!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Deng is mentally out of this game.


----------



## UMfan83

Let's just hold the ball on our possessions so that they don't get 100


----------



## Future

Gordon and Hinrich were pathetic today..... GOD DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tell Gordon to QUIT GOING ON AOL INSTANT MESSENGER BEFORE GAMES!!


----------



## The Truth

The offensive effort tonight actually reminded me of the home loss to the 76ers near the end of the regular season. The only difference is that Miami didn't start hitting shots until the 4th.

Meltdown.


----------



## chifaninca

SPMJ said:


> That's NOT the reason why we're losing this game. And our lack of experience/talent didn't stop us from playing 4 GREAT games and tying this series 2-2. We played like a bunch of scared pussies tonight and that's WHY we are losing.
> 
> I didn't think we had a chance coming into this series. But I WAS wrong. We not only had a chance but should have won tonight given Wade's injury and Shaq's foul trouble. But for some inexplicable reason we played SCARED from the very tip-off.



I agree, we played like pussies, but that's lack of focus and fortitude. If you are going anywhere int he playoffs, you can't let up for a minute, let alone a game.

We deserved to get our heads kicked in and it happened.

Good news is that Chandler didn't spend much time re-injuring himself tonight (other than the splinters in his *** and the foul smell coming from his play).


----------



## kukoc4ever

At least the CDW player of the year Chapu showed up.


----------



## darlets

Ughh!


----------



## UMfan83

Remember kids, when you are down by 16 late in the game, make sure you have your center take a 17 ft turnaround jumper.


----------



## rlucas4257

Complete collapse. Lets see if the coaching staff can make adjustments. This will be an interesting test for Skiles. So far Skiles has been able to make game to game adjustments in this series. though i am not happy with the possesion to possesion adjustments in this half


----------



## RagingBulls316

rlucas4257 said:


> And that is not on Kirk, its the coaches responsibility to set that offense up


I agree he should be standing up, telling them to calm down and what play to run. Instead he's just sitting there barely paying attention to the game.

He does this whenever things start to go bad. WAKE UP SKILES.


----------



## kirkisgod

Noc 23 points and 10 boards


----------



## The Truth

GB said:


> I was waiting for you to get to posting.
> 
> Figures it would come at this time, and in this way.


He had curiously been conspicuously absent...until the Bulls started struggling.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Game is over, but Noc on the ground after that 3, another no call.

Why did we stop going to Sweetney?


----------



## VincentVega

Gordon is now 3-16.


----------



## Wynn

RagingBulls316 said:


> Skiles make's me mad. Whenever things start going bad, he always just sits there with his head down...starring off into nowhere. Do something...coach. Calm the players down.


Possibly prayer? How else does he make the shots go in?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

VincentVega said:


> Gordon is 3-15 with poor D.
> 
> Hinrich is 3-13 with poor handles.


And that's why I still think Ben should handle the ball in the 4th. It worked really well during the first three quarters of the first game and I don't know why we went away from it.


----------



## kirkisgod

A coach can only tell players to calm down so many times. The Bulls offensive sets were horrible. The players need the right mindset to run the offense. Its not on Skiles here.


----------



## rlucas4257

GB said:


> I was waiting for you to get to posting.
> 
> Figures it would come at this time, and in this way.



K4E has every right to say what he wants. Interesting that you pick on certain posters, but not on others.


----------



## GB

rlucas4257 said:


> Here is what seperates Phil Jackson from Scott Skiles. Phil would say, 4 passes. That means 4 passes before a shot is taken. The Bulls have had a ton of possesions tonight with no or one pass. They are trying to tackle this crazy D with the dribble. You can only beat a swarming D like this with lots of ball movement. And that is not on Kirk, its the coaches responsibility to set that offense up


Dude, it wasn't Skiles fault. It wasn't anyones fault. The shots just...did...not...fall.

You have games like this when you are a perimeter team.


Skiles did not suddenly start sucking. Hinrich did not suddenly start sucking. Paxson has not suddenly started sucking.

It was a bad game, and EVERY TEAM HAS THEM.


----------



## mw2889

Hopefully those shots fall on Thursday, this loss goes to Skiles.


----------



## UMfan83

Trying to figure out whose offense was worse today: The Cubs (0 runs) or the Bulls (73 points)


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Well, better to be cold now than in Game 7!


----------



## spongyfungy

oh brother.


----------



## UMfan83

Only saving grace left in today's game. Watching Luke shoot FTs


----------



## lgtwins

This one is clearly on Ben and Kirk. 

Ben for doing not much of anything today.

Kirk for trying to do too much (as usual).

For one thing, we can't shoot any worse than today. Game Six!


----------



## rlucas4257

kirkisgod said:


> A coach can only tell players to calm down so many times. The Bulls offensive sets were horrible. The players need the right mindset to run the offense. Its not on Skiles here.


I disagree. They tried to do everything one on one and off the dribble. The coach has to put in sets, against a ferocious D like we saw tonight, that takes into account ball movement and spacing. Thats the only way you beat this D. It didnt get done. I dont think Kirk wants to dribble around like a chicken with his head cut off, but thats what happened. Everyone looked lost. And thats on the coaches.


----------



## ChiBron

mw2889 said:


> Hopefully those shots fall on Thursday, this loss goes to Skiles.


He should've plugged in Ben and Noce earlier when things were falling apart but COME ON, it's not his fault if the guys were playing like a bunch of scared sissies.

This LOSS goes on every player on the team. They flat out didn't bring it on any level.


----------



## jnrjr79

rlucas4257 said:


> K4E has every right to say what he wants. Interesting that you pick on certain posters, but not on others.



And GB has every right to point out that some of those among us only post when there are negative things to say about the team, and disappear entirely when the team is succeeding. It's not an unfair observation.


----------



## kirkisgod

We will win this series. I put this loss on shooting. 


I guess we could complain in the media all day tomorrow about the officiating, and then we will win game 6.


----------



## BG7

Better that we get blown out, no way Skiles lets them come out with this ****ty *** 10% effort that were seeing out there. That Nocioni technical isn't frustration with a potential foul call, but he is pissed at his teammates for their tenth *** effort. Sweetney, good job today. Tyson, you suck ***, maybe you can buy a big house with all that undeserved money, but you can't buy a basketball and hoop to practice jumpshots on? Kirk Hinrich, your not Dwyane Wade, falling down for no reason isn't a foul on the defense when you do it. Ben, just not your day. Deng and Duhon, what can I say, bringing that Duke quality to them, that is choking. Both of you suck, and have been garbage this entire series, have fun on a different team next year, your not welcome back. Schenscher, Pargo, Piatowksi, Harrington, you guys just suck, its not your fault though, your just not that good. Allen, make a jumper you *******. Skiles, what the hell is going on with you? You need to bring a whip next game and start whipping some *** to get some hustle out of these guys who are playing like all they care about is the money.


----------



## GB

rlucas4257 said:


> K4E has every right to say what he wants. Interesting that you pick on certain posters, but not on others.


K4E has a history. He wasn't here when the Bulls were struggling and could have pulled it out...and he comes in with a cut and slash at Hinrich when it's apparent they are going to lose.

In my opinion its...you know. :yes:


----------



## Wynn

GB said:


> I was waiting for you to get to posting.
> 
> Figures it would come at this time, and in this way.


That's pretty unfair. I've noticed several positive posts from *kukoc4ever!* on this thread. Even the last is mild compared to some others. After a quarter like this one, I think negativism is fair play.....


----------



## BG7

btw, I have to laugh at the Wade injury, he never got caught on Sweetney, it was just one of his falling down acts that backfired, hope that teaches him to stop doing that.


----------



## UMfan83

Final totals, Bulls shot 25-72 (34%) Heat shot 33-73 (45%)

Bad bad bad bad.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

This loss was pretty much a mental breakdown. They backed off on Wade like they felt sorry for him instead of just pounding his booty whenever he drove. Wade said "Don't feel sorry for me!" and then he went on to tear apart the Bulls defense.


----------



## TripleDouble

Bulls were flat the whole game and played with little energy or crispness. I don't think the Heat's defense was great. Better but not as good as it looked. I don't like Skiles keeping Noc on the bench for so long.


----------



## Babble-On

Total meltdown in the fourth. Big missed opportunity with Wade and Shaq missing a lot of time, Sweetnet having the game of his career and Nocioni remaining strong. The guards and Deng let the team down tonight.


----------



## PowerWoofer

The ROY said:


> man. would u SHUT UP...seriously..


If you only knew how many times I've been pissed off at this Bulls team this season. They just don't have "it."

I feel it's better to root for the opposing team than to scream and curse out the Bulls. If that's not OK, then I could go back to doing the other.

We had a respectable run, and now the "true" Miami Heat is going to take over this series. What happened in Chicago was a fluke, and them getting angry only made this home game better for them. I hope Chicago comes out next season pissed off that they lost this series. I can't stand seeing them lose and just get outplayed. I hope they take these losses personal this time. A repeat of this season is not what I want to see in '06-'07.

Once again, this series is only going to be harder to watch if we win in Chicago. It's not over, but it's going to be soon.


----------



## spongyfungy

let's not make this about the posters guys.


----------



## rlucas4257

GB said:


> K4E has a history. He wasn't here when the Bulls were struggling and could have pulled it out...and he comes in with a cut and slash at Hinrich when it's apparent they are going to lose.
> 
> In my opinion its...you know. :yes:



And the same can be said about you. i seem to recall you missing for long periods of time as well. K4E is among the most consistent posters on the board. Sure, he is a bit negative, but he is there consistently. 

And its interesting, Kirk was being lit up by a lot of posters but only K4E is going to get called out by you? Thats selective if you ask me, but hey, its just my opinion.


----------



## ChiBron

I guess we wasted our entire _energy_, _focus_ and _balls_ on the "fabulous" practice we had yesterday.


----------



## Wynn

GB said:


> Dude, it wasn't Skiles fault. It wasn't anyones fault. The shots just...did...not...fall.
> 
> You have games like this when you are a perimeter team.
> 
> 
> Skiles did not suddenly start sucking. Hinrich did not suddenly start sucking. Paxson has not suddenly started sucking.
> 
> It was a bad game, and EVERY TEAM HAS THEM.


I just want to say, for the record, that I SUCKED tonight. My posting was well below par, even for my poor standards. For whatever reason, my posts just weren't hitting the mark tonight. I'm sorry I let the team down, and look forward to a better effort on Thursday.


----------



## The Truth

PowerWoofer said:


> If you only knew how many times I've been pissed off at this Bulls team this season. They just don't have "it."
> 
> I feel it's better to root for the opposing team than to scream and curse out the Bulls. If that's not OK, then I could go back to doing the other.
> 
> We had a respectable run, and now the "true" Miami Heat is going to take over this series. What happened in Chicago was a fluke, and them getting angry only made this home game better for them. I hope Chicago comes out next season pissed off that they lost this series. I can't stand seeing them lose and just get outplayed. I hope they take these losses personal this time. A repeat of this season is not what I want to see in '06-'07.
> 
> Once again, this series is only going to be harder to watch if we win in Chicago. It's not over, but it's going to be soon.


What a fan.


----------



## mizenkay

RagingBulls316 said:


> I agree he should be standing up, telling them to calm down and what play to run. Instead he's just sitting there barely paying attention to the game.
> 
> He does this whenever things start to go bad. WAKE UP SKILES.


this drives me nuts too. he did this last year when we lost badly in DC. coach the damn thing! right mike?!! we witnessed it. 

ugly game. horrid shooting. ben and kirk just didn't have it. and they all looked guilty of "i don't want to shoot it-itis". they played on their heels the entire game.

thank goodness for noc and the fat man (coming soon to cbs!) or we would have really stunk it up. oh wait. 




:sour:


----------



## The Krakken

Unlike everyone else it seems, I DON'T put this loss on shooting. I put this loss squarely on our lack of killer instinct in this game. It was clear that we were as concerned or even moreso about Dwayne Wade's injury than the Miami heat.

When he came back into the game, we should have went right at him. When he got stuck guarding Deng, we should have immediately recgonized it and threw DENG into the post. But we didn't. We let him rest on defense, and WORSE YET, we allowed him to move virtually unobstructed (something we haven't done AT ALL IN THIS SERIES before the injury), for the ENTIRE SECOND HALF. We were afraid to TOUCH HIM....and that is both disgusting and pathetic. We had our chances....and we pissed them away with our timid play.

Newsflash, BULLIES...it isn't your responsibility to take care of the other team's players. If Wade is man enough to get back into the game, injured or not, he's man enough to be treated and bullied and played as physically as everyone else.

I'm beyond disappointed.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

> If you only knew how many times I've been pissed off at this Bulls team this season.


How many eyes does a scallop have? That's about how many times you've been pissed off at the Bulls.

Like I said, this was one of those anomaly games. The Bulls beat themselves more than the Heat beat them. Just think of horrible 76ers game. The Bulls will bounce back from this.


----------



## GB

Wynn said:


> I just want to say, for the record, that I SUCKED tonight. My posting was well below par, even for my poor standards. For whatever reason, my posts just weren't hitting the mark tonight. I'm sorry I let the team down, and look forward to a better effort on Thursday.


Dude, as long as the effort is there you're A-Ok.


----------



## ChiBron

kirkisgod said:


> I guess we could complain in the media all day tomorrow about the officiating, and then we will win game 6.


You're putting this on officiating?


----------



## VincentVega

This game is on Kirk.

Then on Ben.

Then on Tyson (who was utterly worthless).


----------



## rlucas4257

Our offense lacked ball movement and spacing. Our D was very good, but we werent able to maintain it for as long as they were. We need 48 min of that D tonight and some adjustments on the offensive end. But in the end, with 6 min to go, the Bulls had a shot inspite not playing their best. This one is going 7. We will get something from our guards in game 6. Id like to see Hinrich/Gordon pass early in the possesion and then looking to get it back to attack later in the shot clock.


----------



## HugeMinitz

Regardless, this series has been much better than last year against Washington. That was just awful to watch. So depressing. At least this year we're showing we've got a little guts.


----------



## The Krakken

TwinkieTowers said:


> This loss was pretty much a mental breakdown. They backed off on Wade like they felt sorry for him instead of just pounding his booty whenever he drove. Wade said "Don't feel sorry for me!" and then he went on to tear apart the Bulls defense.


Bingo. Totally disappointing. Can't win a game or a series or a championship when you are afraid to play the other player.


----------



## UMfan83

The high point of the season could easily be 55-50 Bulls midway through the third quarter, the other teams 2 best players in foul trouble or are injured, all the momentum seemingly on the Bulls side.....

One 42-25 run later and here we are.


----------



## RagingBulls316

Only 10 assists tonight for the team. That's pretty bad.

Not sure if our bad shooting was because of lack of ball movement, or if our low assists was a result of bad shooting.

I really thought the ball movement wasn't up to par tonight, with too many forced and hurried shots with plenty of time left on the shot clock.


----------



## chifaninca

This loss is on everyone. No one (sans Sweetney and Nocioni) can hold their head high tonight.

As for Skiles, he took timeouts when the guys were falling apart and they just didn't execute anything.

I get frustrated with Skiles, but I gotta believe he will use this as a lesson for years to come.

Again tonight, we didn't have that guy you could count on to score a basket when needed. I love our team concept, but it would've been nice to have the "gut" take the ball to the hoop and score while Wade and Shaq were both out. Instead, we go cold for 6 minutes.

I'm pissed as I think we may have just blown this series.

By the way, tonight is a great example of we need that 4th guard who can play good minutes. Unfortuantely, there are nights when Gordon and/or Hinrich are crap. I touwld be nice to sit them, get their heads in the game, get them calmed down and not rush them back in or leave them into to continue the mistakes.


----------



## bre9

Hinrich was pathetic tonight. It was funny how skiles decided to bench him after two back to back turn overs. Too late skiles should have benched him earlier.


----------



## GB

rlucas4257 said:


> K4E is among the most consistent posters on the board. Sure, he is a bit negative, but he is there consistently.


 :biggrin:


----------



## DaBullz

Lakers suns games... announcer says "the team that goes up 2-1 in the series wins 96% of the time"


----------



## Babble-On

I have to agree that shooting wise, it wasn't the Bulls' game. For much of the game, the shots were on line, but kept going in and out. Then by the fourth quarter, they got tentative and fell apart.

I also didn't see the Bulls attack with the same aggression with Kirk on the pick and roll that they had been doing consistently.


----------



## The Krakken

The Krakken said:


> Unlike everyone else it seems, I DON'T put this loss on shooting. I put this loss squarely on our lack of killer instinct in this game. It was clear that we were as concerned or even moreso about Dwayne Wade's injury than the Miami heat.
> 
> When he came back into the game, we should have went right at him. When he got stuck guarding Deng, we should have immediately recgonized it and threw DENG into the post. But we didn't. We let him rest on defense, and WORSE YET, we allowed him to move virtually unobstructed (something we haven't done AT ALL IN THIS SERIES before the injury), for the ENTIRE SECOND HALF. We were afraid to TOUCH HIM....and that is both disgusting and pathetic. We had our chances....and we pissed them away with our timid play.
> 
> Newsflash, BULLIES...it isn't your responsibility to take care of the other team's players. If Wade is man enough to get back into the game, injured or not, he's man enough to be treated and bullied and played as physically as everyone else.
> 
> I'm beyond disappointed.



^^^^^

Needs to be restated.....


----------



## GB

Doesn't even look like the Lakers plan on showing up tonight.


----------



## HugeMinitz

I hate Antoine Walker. So much. So deeply.


----------



## Future

There was absolutely no rhythm on offense. There was no ball movement at all. The offensive sets all were pick and rolls for the guard at the perimeter. Riley made the adjustment by doubling the guard at the perimeter, and the Heat played the pick and rolls perfectly. 

Skiles on the other hand did not make an adjustment. We kept seeing the same offensive set each time down. It was absolutely putrid to watch. Shots were not falling in. We better see a big time adjustment for game 6. Everyone needs to step up their game.... its the damn playoffs. We can't have only two guys showin up. We can't have the rest of our players absolutely losing their damn minds when something goes wrong. Keep your composure!! 


SHOW UP FOR GAME 6!!!


----------



## rwj333

SPMJ said:


> I guess we wasted our entire _energy_, _focus_ and _balls_ on the "fabulous" practice we had yesterday.


I'm not saying that this is Skiles' fault, but I really wish he wouldn't hold long practices on the one off day before a game. Recovery is really important.


----------



## McBulls

A pretty bad performance from the Bulls. Worst shooting in weeks. 

Miami deserves a little credit for this, but if I were them, I'd restrain myself from self-back patting. They looked terrible in this game on offense and desperate on defense. Doubling guards on the pick and roll may work against us, but they can kiss their butts goodbye against any other team in the playoffs.

Referees gave them a nice lift in the first half and at the beginning of the 4th quarter -- sort of a "don't worry, we got your backs" performance from the Bavetta crew.

Chandler gave a heroic, but ineffective appearance in this game. If that is all we can get from him, it will be difficult to win in game 6, even if our shooting picks up.


----------



## rlucas4257

Luol was a bit of an enigma today. Sometimes he is attacking and then for long stretches he didnt do much. I would think getting him going will be part of the game plan for game 6


----------



## GB

Babble-On said:


> I have to agree that shooting wise, it wasn't the Bulls' game. For much of the game, the shots were on line, but kept going in and out. Then by the fourth quarter, they got tentative and fell apart.



And that, my friends, is the game in a nutshell.

:greatjob:


----------



## DaBullz

HugeMinitz said:


> I hate Antoine Walker. So much. So deeply.


Welcome aboard! Glad to see you posting right away.


----------



## spongyfungy

PowerWoofer said:


> If you only knew how many times I've been pissed off at this Bulls team this season. They just don't have "it."
> 
> I feel it's better to root for the opposing team than to scream and curse out the Bulls. If that's not OK, then I could go back to doing the other.
> 
> We had a respectable run, and now the "true" Miami Heat is going to take over this series. What happened in Chicago was a fluke, and them getting angry only made this home game better for them. I hope Chicago comes out next season pissed off that they lost this series. I can't stand seeing them lose and just get outplayed. I hope they take these losses personal this time. A repeat of this season is not what I want to see in '06-'07.
> 
> Once again, this series is only going to be harder to watch if we win in Chicago. It's not over, but it's going to be soon.












It's game over man!


----------



## ChiBron

The Krakken said:


> Unlike everyone else it seems, I DON'T put this loss on shooting. I put this loss squarely on our lack of killer instinct in this game. It was clear that we were as concerned or even moreso about Dwayne Wade's injury than the Miami heat.


True. Our lack of urgency/desire/killer instinct to take control of this game early 3rd qtr w/ no Wade and Shaq was very evident. I couldn't believe what I was watching. Whatever the edit, no masked cursing please happened to the team of Game 1/2/3/4?

I hope the PAPERS really give it to us tomorrow. There's no excuse for playing scared in a game of this magnitude. Especially when the opposition is stinking it up like the Heat did the 1st 3 qtrs.


----------



## yodurk

VincentVega said:


> This game is on Kirk.
> 
> Then on Ben.
> 
> Then on Tyson (who was utterly worthless).



Completely true. Considering that Sweetney put up an IDENTICAL statline to Shaq, and IMO pretty much had a dead-even effect on the game as well, that just speaks volumes to how badly our guards were. They were suffocated all night. The Heat deserve some credit, but jeez, Hinrich was having some severe mental problems that were very uncharacteristic.


----------



## VincentVega

Name the worst statline:

A) 3-16 FG, 3 reb, 3 ast, 3 TO, 1 stl, 0 blk, 2 fouls, 10 points
B) 3-13 FG, 5 reb, 5 ast, 6 TO, 2 stl, 1 blk, 3 fouls, 9 points
C) 0-0 FG, 0 reb, 0 ast, 0 TO, 0 stl, 0 blk, 6 fouls, 0 points


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Wynn said:


> I just want to say, for the record, that I SUCKED tonight. My posting was well below par, even for my poor standards. For whatever reason, my posts just weren't hitting the mark tonight. I'm sorry I let the team down, and look forward to a better effort on Thursday.


No, it was really me watching the game from the kitchen for the first three quarters and then changing to my bedroom (where the computer is) for the 4th quarter. The bedroom is where I watched games 3 and 4 and I thought we would be brought some extra luck. I had thought it would give us some extra juice/Red Bull. I got greedy out there, sorry guys.


----------



## HugeMinitz

What's the plan, long-term for Deng? Is he our small forward of the future? Where's Noc gonna play then? The 4? What's our line-up eventually suppose to look like?


----------



## rlucas4257

Future said:


> There was absolutely no rhythm on offense. There was no ball movement at all. The offensive sets all were pick and rolls for the guard at the perimeter. Riley made the adjustment by doubling the guard at the perimeter, and the Heat played the pick and rolls perfectly.
> 
> Skiles on the other hand did not make an adjustment. We kept seeing the same offensive set each time down. It was absolutely putrid to watch. Shots were not falling in. We better see a big time adjustment for game 6. Everyone needs to step up their game.... its the damn playoffs. We can't have only two guys showin up. We can't have the rest of our players absolutely losing their damn minds when something goes wrong. Keep your composure!!
> 
> 
> SHOW UP FOR GAME 6!!!


GB, you going to criticize this?


----------



## The Krakken

SPMJ said:


> True. Our lack of urgency/desire/killer instinct to take control of this game early 3rd qtr w/ no Wade and Shaq was very evident. I couldn't believe what I was watching. Whatever the f*** happened to the team of Game 1/2/3/4?
> 
> I hope the PAPERS really give it to us tomorrow. There's no excuse for playing scared in a game of this magnitude. Especially when the opposition is stinking it up like the Heat did the 1st 3 qtrs.


We have a winnah!!!


----------



## Wynn

rlucas4257 said:


> *Our offense lacked ball movement and spacing*. Our D was very good, but we werent able to maintain it for as long as they were. We need 48 min of that D tonight and some adjustments on the offensive end. But in the end, with 6 min to go, the Bulls had a shot inspite not playing their best. This one is going 7. We will get something from our guards in game 6. Id like to see Hinrich/Gordon pass early in the possesion and then looking to get it back to attack later in the shot clock.


I noticed our lack of assists early in the first half, and thought to myself "*Wynn!*, this is not a good sign" offense is one of passing and sharing. Our games in Chicago were offensive works of art, with some of the best passing I've seen in a long time. Tonight..... *9 assists*. Total.


----------



## HugeMinitz

Spongy, is that Bill Paxton quote from Alien?


----------



## DaBullz

VincentVega said:


> Name the worst statline:
> 
> A) 3-16 FG, 3 reb, 3 ast, 3 TO, 1 stl, 0 blk, 2 fouls, 10 points
> B) 3-13 FG, 5 reb, 5 ast, 6 TO, 2 stl, 1 blk, 3 fouls, 9 points
> C) 0-0 FG, 0 reb, 0 ast, 0 TO, 0 stl, 0 blk, 6 fouls, 0 points


Hurray, as bad as Kirk was, at least it wasn't him. Whew!


----------



## The Krakken

VincentVega said:


> Name the worst statline:
> 
> A) 3-16 FG, 3 reb, 3 ast, 3 TO, 1 stl, 0 blk, 2 fouls, 10 points
> B) 3-13 FG, 5 reb, 5 ast, 6 TO, 2 stl, 1 blk, 3 fouls, 9 points
> C) 0-0 FG, 0 reb, 0 ast, 0 TO, 0 stl, 0 blk, 6 fouls, 0 points


I can't blame tyson for his performance if he was injured.

Ben STUNK tonight. So did Kirk. End of discussion. Doesn't matter who was worse, when you are as bad as they were.


----------



## Showtyme

I think we have to give the credit to Dwyane Wade. He really made some miracle plays. We like to think that Hinrich does a nice job on him, and he does, but I think it's a coaching strategy flaw in that our guys really don't know how to rotate on him or how to sort of "let him get his". Wade can blow up for a billion points, it's true, but we really have to figure out that triple teaming him every time he makes a move anywhere is just going to make it ten times harder for guys to rotate back. The Heat moved the ball just a little bit better today, playing with a few nice touch passes, and it made us look terrible.

Another thing is that our shots just weren't falling. That gets really frustrating and makes guys not execute as well. Players start forcing things when they can't get their shots within the sets being run. You need a serious floor general to keep things grounded, and Kirk wasn't on his best game tonight. Neither was Gordon, and Deng was really rattling out shots. Chandler was 100% neutralized; I feel like refs just have a field day with him and Shaq knows it.

Composure was shaky, but Steve Kerr was right: we had an opportunity to win this one, for sure, and we let it slip through our fingers. I think we're going to make adjustments and win at home, but that last test against Miami in Miami is going to be the truest test. As it should be; if we can't take an away game against a good team, it makes them the better team.


----------



## The Krakken

HugeMinitz said:


> Spongy, is that Bill Paxton quote from Alien?


No. Its from Alien*s*.....


----------



## DaBullz

Wynn said:


> I noticed our lack of assists early in the first half, and thought to myself "*Wynn!*, this is not a good sign" offense is one of passing and sharing. Our games in Chicago were offensive works of art, with some of the best passing I've seen in a long time. Tonight..... *9 assists*. Total.


I was thinking the same thing myself. "*Wynn!* this is not a good sign"


----------



## GB

SPMJ said:


> True. Our lack of urgency/desire/killer instinct to take control of this game early 3rd qtr w/ no Wade and Shaq was very evident. I couldn't believe what I was watching. Whatever the edit, no masked cursing please happened to the team of Game 1/2/3/4?
> 
> I hope the PAPERS really give it to us tomorrow. There's no excuse for playing scared in a game of this magnitude. Especially when the opposition is stinking it up like the Heat did the 1st 3 qtrs.



I hope killer instinct is one of those things that we do learn from this series.


----------



## jnrjr79

rlucas4257 said:


> GB, you going to criticize this?



Ok, let's stop calling each other out and focus on basketball. This goes for me as well.


----------



## VincentVega

DaBullz said:


> Hurray, as bad as Kirk was, at least it wasn't him. Whew!


I already mentioned this game was on Hinrich. I think it's on page 35 or 36.


----------



## McBulls

rlucas4257 said:


> Luol was a bit of an enigma today. Sometimes he is attacking and then for long stretches he didnt do much. I would think getting him going will be part of the game plan for game 6


He's been performing below his usual self during the entire series. It's hard to believe that Posey or Walker are responsible for this. It just seems like he's a deer caught in the headlights. Too bad he didn't get to play in the playoffs last year.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Simply put, the Bulls beat themselves tonight. Aside from having more free throw attempts, the Heat pretty much did the same things they've been doing the whole series. The Heat did only score 91 points. Maybe some credit should go to the Heat defense getting the Bulls out of rhythm on offense, but when you see all those turnovers, that's a credit to the Bulls just not executing.

This game goes right up (down?) there with that last game against Philly.


----------



## HugeMinitz

I thought so. That's a really funny sound bite


----------



## GB

rlucas4257 said:


> GB, you going to criticize this?


If the shots had fallen, we'd have had a chance to win down to the in. The offensive sets were not the problem. The Bulls were able to get looks...they just were not able to convert.


----------



## DaBullz

VincentVega said:


> I already mentioned this game was on Hinrich. I think it's on page 35 or 36.


I don't think the game was on Hinrich. He only failed because expectations for him aren't reasonable.

Gordon needs the ball at the top of the circle, period. You see the results.


----------



## rlucas4257

Lets give Miami some credit. Their defense was excellent. We didnt attack it appropriately but it was excellent. When Wade and Shaq went down, we should have gone for the jugular, good point by SPMJ, but they seemed to rally around their D at that point and gained momentum. Our D was excellent as well, but gave way around the 42nd minute. We will need 48 min of D in game 6, and a cohesive strategy against a very physical and overplaying D. Kirk and Ben were called on to do things off the dribble, we need to get them attacking off the pass. If we dont pass, they can collapse on the handler and force us into bad shots. There was about a 7 minute stretch when the closest FGA was 19 feet. Luol and Noc need to work off the ball, slash to bucket, and try and pick up some cheap back door layups


----------



## Babble-On

VincentVega said:


> Name the worst statline:
> 
> A) 3-16 FG, 3 reb, 3 ast, 3 TO, 1 stl, 0 blk, 2 fouls, 10 points
> B) 3-13 FG, 5 reb, 5 ast, 6 TO, 2 stl, 1 blk, 3 fouls, 9 points
> C) 0-0 FG, 0 reb, 0 ast, 0 TO, 0 stl, 0 blk, 6 fouls, 0 points


A. gordon
B. hinrich
C. chandler


----------



## DaBullz

HugeMinitz said:


> I thought so. That's a really funny sound bite


Yeah it is. 

Never mind GB... I think the "G" stands for "Grouch"

Not sure what the "B" is for.


----------



## HugeMinitz

Remember last year when Kirk stole the ball from Gilbert Arenas in game 6 and he went in and tried to lay it up weakly and Gilbert blocked it off the backboard? 

Kirk is kind of a weak tater sometimes.


----------



## DaBullz

rlucas4257 said:


> Lets give Miami some credit. Their defense was excellent. We didnt attack it appropriately but it was excellent. When Wade and Shaq went down, we should have gone for the jugular, good point by SPMJ, but they seemed to rally around their D at that point and gained momentum. Our D was excellent as well, but gave way around the 42nd minute. We will need 48 min of D in game 6, and a cohesive strategy against a very physical and overplaying D. Kirk and Ben were called on to do things off the dribble, we need to get them attacking off the pass. If we dont pass, they can collapse on the handler and force us into bad shots. There was about a 7 minute stretch when the closest FGA was 19 feet. Luol and Noc need to work off the ball, slash to bucket, and try and pick up some cheap back door layups


As I see it, Miami ended up with all their jib players on the court along with Walker. And Walker pretty much took over for them. He sure drew a lot of fouls, if he didn't score a ton in that role.

That's the beauty of having an ex all-star as your #3 goto guy.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

If I were Pat Riley, I'd tell my players to just collapse the lane. What else would you do if the opposing team wasn't hitting their outside shots? The Bulls were cold and the Heat took advantage of that. The Heat didn't step up their defense as much as the Bulls just couldn't hit their shots.


----------



## rlucas4257

GB said:


> If the shots had fallen, we'd have had a chance to win down to the in. The offensive sets were not the problem. The Bulls were able to get looks...they just were not able to convert.


So looks to you are 20 footers with 2 guys hanging all over you and shooting off the dribble and against the clock? Those are looks? I think the Bulls had about 4-6 shots the entire game that were not contested. The offense started too late, there was no passing, no real ball movement, and no real plan. 9 assists for the entire game tells the whole story.


----------



## Wynn

McBulls said:


> He's been performing below his usual self during the entire series. It's hard to believe that Posey or Walker are responsible for this. It just seems like he's a deer caught in the headlights. Too bad he didn't get to play in the playoffs last year.


Agreed. Sure would be nice to see him break out in game 6.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Tyson, when will your baby be born? Just come out already Baby Chandler!


----------



## HugeMinitz

TwinkieTowers said:


> Tyson, when will your baby be born? Just come out already Baby Chandler!


LOL


----------



## rlucas4257

VV said Tyson had 568 moving screen fouls this year. Damn, it sure feels like it. An energetic Tyson Chandler would be a help. I dont care about Tysons stats, just stay on the floor, be high energy and not make mental mistakes


----------



## GB

rlucas4257 said:


> So looks to you are 20 footers with 2 guys hanging all over you and shooting off the dribble and against the clock? Those are looks? I think the Bulls had about 4-6 shots the entire game that were not contested. The offense started too late, there was no passing, no real ball movement, and no real plan. 9 assists for the entire game tells the whole story.


:laugh:










You won't be able to drive soon.


----------



## Wynn

TwinkieTowers said:


> Tyson, when will your baby be born? Just come out already Baby Chandler!


99% of the fault in this game goes to Baby Chandler......


----------



## Future

The shots didn't go in, BECAUSE THEY WERE CONTESTED!!! Miami stepped up the defense, and the Bulls kept running the same offensive play in the fourth quarter. 

It consisted of the Gordon/Hinrich dribbling at the perimeter, Allen/Sweets coming over to set a pick. Shaq/Zo coming over to double the guard at the perimeter to prevent an open jumper. Gordon/Hinrich would try to drive in, but there was always great defensive rotation by the Heat. They always had a guy there to help out after the big man doubled on the perimeter. This might have been because there was always a man on our team just sitting in the corner NOT MOVING!!!! 

Countless times I saw, Antoine Fing Walker playing help D.... and one of our guys (Deng/Pike/other garbage) was just sitting in the corner....no movement at all. There was no ball movement at all. You can't just blame that shots weren't going in when they were contested shots!


----------



## mizenkay

rlucas4257 said:


> So looks to you are 20 footers with 2 guys hanging all over you and shooting off the dribble and against the clock? Those are looks? I think the Bulls had about 4-6 shots the entire game that were not contested. The offense started too late, there was no passing, no real ball movement, and *no real plan*. 9 assists for the entire game tells the whole story.


:yes:

yup.

nice to have you on the game thread tonight, rlucas.


----------



## jnrjr79

GB said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> You won't be able to drive soon.




ENOUGH you two!


----------



## ndistops

McBulls said:


> Referees gave them a nice lift in the first half and at the beginning of the 4th quarter -- sort of a "don't worry, we got your backs" performance from the Bavetta crew.


Exactly. The officiating wasn't terrible all the time - but whenever it looked like we were about to take control there go a couple of terrible calls against Chicago.

That said, this team did not play even close to well enough to win this game. You can't win when none of your guards are making buckets.


----------



## ChiBron

I'll have to give Miami credit for their strong defensive game tonight. Those layups we enjoyed the first 4 meetings were not their AT ALL today. Our guards(especially Ben) were rarely ever able to turn the corner and go all the way. So let's give Miami credit. Our offensive struggles weren't just so because we were scared & didn't have the touch.


----------



## rlucas4257

GB said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be able to drive soon.



10 assists, 19 TOs. But jeez, we had looks, the shots didnt go down.  

What game were you watching? Seriously, you come around every blue moon, single out a couple of people you want to mess with, but what are you adding? I mean, seriously, you thought the Bulls had open looks today? And I am the liar? Is that the best you can do?


----------



## GB

The Bulls outscored the Heat in the 2nd and 3rd quarter (IMPOSSIBLE!).

The Bulls also hit more free throws than the Heat did.

We out-rebounded the Heat.

We also had a pathetic, but better 3 point shooting percentage than the Heat.

Our 19 turnovers cost us, as well as shooting 10 percentage points less than the Heat.


----------



## mizenkay

GB, you might want to give it up man. 

your story ain't washing tonight.

and that's no lie.


----------



## jnrjr79

rlucas4257 said:


> 10 assists, 19 TOs. But jeez, we had looks, the shots didnt go down.
> 
> What game were you watching? Seriously, you come around every blue moon, single out a couple of people you want to mess with, but what are you adding? I mean, seriously, you thought the Bulls had open looks today? And I am the liar? Is that the best you can do?




How many freaking times do I have to say it???? Both of you, stop it RIGHT NOW! Let's keep it about basketball and not worry about attacking each other.


----------



## GB

mizenkay said:


> GB, you might want to give it up man.
> 
> your story ain't washing tonight.
> 
> and that's no lie.


The shots did not drop.

Period. And we broke down in the fourth when it was apparent we'd stay cold. 

What story are you talking about?


----------



## rlucas4257

mizenkay said:


> GB, you might want to give it up man.
> 
> your story ain't washing tonight.
> 
> and that's no lie.



Thank you. Somebody actually watched the game and reason wins out.


----------



## Babble-On

I'm done with basketball for the night. It'll just make me think about the meltdown and give me a serious headache.  

Why don't we all find something else we enjoy and pass the rest of the evening with that and just cool out? No reason to get mad at each other about something none of us had a hand in.


----------



## rwj333

GB said:


> The shots did not drop.
> 
> Period. And we broke down in the fourth when it was apparent we'd stay cold.
> 
> What story are you talking about?


I agree with GB. The shots were rimming in and out for much of the first half. The Heat were playing better defense, but that's only half the story. Runners that Gordon usually hits just didn't go down. Jumpers that Hinrich usually nails didn't go in.

edit: I thought we looked slightly tired, as well, and I strongly disagree with Skiles' philosophy to practice on the *single off day between games.*


----------



## jnrjr79

Babble-On said:


> I'm done with basketball for the night. It'll just make me think about the meltdown and give me a serious headache.
> 
> Why don't we all find something else we enjoy and pass the rest of the evening with that and just cool out? No reason to get mad at each other about something none of us had a hand in.



Well said.


----------



## mizenkay

the shots were rimming in and out cause maybe they were rushed and not within the flow of any kind of offensive scheme and therefore not exactly good shots. but what do i know.

damn, those damn cricket locust things are still buzzing in my head.


----------



## GB

Looks.

Here's a gallery.
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/mia/photos

And another will be up on ESPN soon. So far I see the Bulls getting the same shots they got in the last two games...


----------



## UMfan83

Best thing about this game. We played just about as bad as we could possibly play, and we were in it until midway through the 4th (when we were down 4).

The worst thing about this game: our spirit is likely a bit crushed and Miami has the momentum again.


----------



## rwj333

UMfan83 said:


> Best thing about this game. We played just about as bad as we could possibly play, and we were in it until midway through the 4th (when we were down 4).
> 
> The worst thing about this game: our spirit is likely a bit crushed and Miami has the momentum again.


It would have been much, much worse had Shaq and Walker been able to hit their free throws.


----------



## IbizaXL

UMfan83 said:


> Best thing about this game. We played just about as bad as we could possibly play, and we were in it until midway through the 4th (when we were down 4).
> 
> The worst thing about this game: *our spirit is likely a bit crushed and Miami has the momentum again.*


took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## ChiBron

UMfan83 said:


> Best thing about this game. We played just about as bad as we could possibly play, and we were in it until midway through the 4th (when we were down 4).


Sadly you could say the same for Miami on O. They played as poorly for 3 qtrs as you can possibly play and still went into the 4th w/o facing a deficit.

I'm still confident abt a Game 6 victory but this team for the 2nd straight year has shown me little to think they can win a road game w/ the pressure on. It's 6 straight road playoff losses on the road now!


----------



## BG7

Bottomline, we need to play with hustle and energy if we want to win.


----------



## GB

...


----------



## rwj333

rlucas4257 said:


> 10 assists, 19 TOs. But jeez, we had looks, the shots didnt go down.


Perhaps if the shots had went in, we would have more assists? Honest question. I don't agree that you can just say "10 assists... we weren't passing the ball enough." Except for Deng, who shoots almost every time he touches the ball, I thought the ball movement was okay. I still feel that we weren't hitting our shots.


----------



## IbizaXL

sloth said:


> Bottomline, we need to play with hustle and energy if we want to win.


i think the Bulls have plenty of that. at least theyve showned that more consistently. The Heat only showed it in the 4th qt tonight. i hope we keep that up next game


----------



## jnrjr79

GB said:


> Sigh and wow.
> 
> We went from subtle digs to out and out attacks.
> 
> Dude, it's a game. Lets just try to enjoy the highs and ride out the lows, ok?



They weren't subtle. Let's all please try to be civil to each other. We're all Bulls fans here, which is important to remember. A giant flame-war should not result from a difference in opinion over whether shots were open and not falling or if shots were well-defended.


----------



## GB

jnrjr79 said:


> They weren't subtle. Let's all please try to be civil to each other. We're all Bulls fans here, which is important to remember. A giant flame-war should not result from a difference in opinion over whether shots were open and not falling or if shots were well-defended.



:curse: 

Thought I erased it quickly enough after I'd seen that Lucas' had been deleted. You the man.


----------



## rlucas4257

rwj333 said:


> Perhaps if the shots had went in, we would have more assists? Honest question. I don't agree that you can just say "10 assists... we weren't passing the ball enough." Except for Deng, who shoots almost every time he touches the ball, I thought the ball movement was okay. I still feel that we weren't hitting our shots.



I agree on Deng. 

During a critical stretch in the third quarter the Bulls had 7 possesions with a total of 10 passes. Ben and Kirk had possesions where they dribbled for atleast 18 seconds. Thats not ball movement, not during a critical time. Miami was able to turn the screws and we didnt swing the ball to the weakside. Its an adjustment Skiles needs to make. Games 1, 3 and 4 I thought the offense was moving along well. But Miami overplayed the ball, and you cant beat a defense thats overplaying everything with the dribble. You need backdoor cuts, screen rolls where the balls go to the weakside, etc. We played into thier D today. Thats why the FG% was so low, why the TOs were high and clearly, no assists. Almost every shot, particularly in the second half, was contested.


----------



## El Chapu

UMfan83 said:


> Best thing about this game. We played just about as bad as we could possibly play, and we were in it until midway through the 4th (when we were down 4).
> 
> The worst thing about this game: our spirit is likely a bit crushed and Miami has the momentum again.


I think nobody can argue that (Miami regaining the momentum), but not even the most optimistic Bulls fan expected to win 3 straight games against them, during this series. And after two categoric wins by Chicago, this loss was more than due. 

If we lose in Chicago to end the series 4-2, I hope they dont use this game 5 as an argument. 

And Pax blop single in free agency (Nocioni) played another very good game. Pax should reconsider his offseason strategy (Draft + Signings + Trades) IMO.


----------



## rlucas4257

El Chapu said:


> I think nobody can argue that (Miami regaining the momentum), but not even the most optimistic Bulls fan expected to win 3 straight games against them, during this series. And after two categoric wins by Chicago, this loss was more than due.
> 
> If we lose in Chicago to end the series 4-2, I hope they dont use this game 5 as an argument.
> 
> And Pax blop single in free agency (Nocioni) played another very good game. Pax should reconsider his offseason strategy (Draft + Signings + Trades) IMO.


Chapu, 2 things. 

Can you elaborate on what you think Pax should do?

Add me to the love Noc list.


----------



## GB

rlucas4257 said:


> Almost every shot, particularly in the second half, was contested.


If that were true, it didn't seem to matter.

_The Bulls opened the second half with a 17-10 run, with Wade still getting treatment and as O'Neal picked up his fourth foul -- on a play where replays showed Walker, not O'Neal, fouled Sweetney with 7:01 left.
--
The lead changed hands three more times late in the period, before Wade's two free throws with 16 seconds left tied it at 61 entering the fourth...
_
http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/cs-060502bullsgamer,1,7840196.story?coll=chi-sportsnew-hed


----------



## rwj333

rlucas4257 said:


> I agree on Deng.
> 
> During a critical stretch in the third quarter the Bulls had 7 possesions with a total of 10 passes. Ben and Kirk had possesions where they dribbled for atleast 18 seconds. Thats not ball movement, not during a critical time. Miami was able to turn the screws and we didnt swing the ball to the weakside. Its an adjustment Skiles needs to make. Games 1, 3 and 4 I thought the offense was moving along well. But Miami overplayed the ball, and you cant beat a defense thats overplaying everything with the dribble. You need backdoor cuts, screen rolls where the balls go to the weakside, etc. We played into thier D today. Thats why the FG% was so low, why the TOs were high and clearly, no assists. Almost every shot, particularly in the second half, was contested.


 I would note that we outscored them in the third quarter, but fair enough, nice post. I remember the poor ball movement during the third quarter too, and again in the fourth when Gordon and Hinrich took turns trying and failing to take over the game.


----------



## rlucas4257

GB said:


> If that were true, it didn't seem to matter.
> 
> _The Bulls opened the second half with a 17-10 run, with Wade still getting treatment and as O'Neal picked up his fourth foul -- on a play where replays showed Walker, not O'Neal, fouled Sweetney with 7:01 left.
> --
> The lead changed hands three more times late in the period, before Wade's two free throws with 16 seconds left tied it at 61 entering the fourth...
> _
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/cs-060502bullsgamer,1,7840196.story?coll=chi-sportsnew-hed



So they made some shots that were contested? Whats your point? The Bulls had almost no open looks. Heck, even their 18 fast break points were contested. They doubled the ball off the screen and roll and our guards didnt swing it. End of story. And I am rewatching the second half right now and its quite clear. Edit. Let's take it easy.


----------



## GB

"We feel like *we got good looks*," Hinrich said. "I thought all my shots were going in. When they don't, you get frustrated. We've just got to find a way."
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=260502014


----------



## rlucas4257

rwj333 said:


> I would note that we outscored them in the third quarter, but fair enough, nice post. I remember the poor ball movement during the third quarter too, and again in the fourth when Gordon and Hinrich took turns trying and failing to take over the game.



Those 7 possesions came at the end of the third quarter when they started to come back. We also had a stretch at the beginning of the 4th when we didnt have a shot within 20 feet of the bucket for what seemed like 5-7 possesions. I think at this point Kirk took it upon himself to get something going to the rim, which resulted in a few more possesions with no more passes. Ben then hit a 3 pointer which he had 2 guys in his face, off the dribble and then Kirk created what appears to be the only open look for anyone today, when Noc hit the 3 right after Ben did. Even then, Kirk was hounded on the pass that Noc had to sort of reach and pull back to get his feet behind the line. After about the 3 minute mark, I just stopped keeping track. The good news is that we outrebounded them by 10 and I thought our D was every bit as good for 42 minutes. If we can get that D for 48 minutes in Chicago, we will have an excellent chance at coming back to Miami. I am confident. I think our guards are too good to be kept down for too long a stretch, though I was surprised that neither Kirk or Ben got it going in this game. Their plan was to double them and put pressure on the ball and clog up the lane. We need Luol, in particular, and Tyson, to flash baseline off the ball for some easy 10 footers.


----------



## GB

> "We could have played better," the Bulls' Luol Deng said. "I don't know what to say. We didn't stick to the game plan.
> 
> *"We played well for almost three quarters. Our defense kind of broke at the end.* We made stupid mistakes."
> --
> It didn't happen for the Bulls, in part because they shot 25 percent on three-pointers. Going into Game 5, the Bulls were shooting 45.2 percent in the playoffs.
> 
> "I'm not taking anything away from Miami," said Deng, who scored only four. *"We didn't really convert*."


http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/cs-060502bullsgamer,1,7840196.story?coll=chi-sportsnew-hed

The players (who were on the court) seem to have seen the same thing I saw.


----------



## DaBullz

I think we now know why GB disappears for long periods of time, only to show up late for a game thread here and there.

http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/05/02/D8HBT4CO1.html

Wal-Mart Worker Finds Man Glued to Toilet

A 20-year-old was found by a Wal-Mart employee in the bathroom Sunday night after he sat down and was glued to the toilet seat. 

The man, whose name was not released by police, was taken to the hospital late Sunday night, said Lt. Cheryl Rantz of the Salisbury Police Department. 

"The man had gone into the bathroom and sat down," she said. "He was banging on the wall when the employee came in." 

Rantz said the man was treated and released and then he started posting on bbb.net.


----------



## IbizaXL

DaBullz said:


> I think we now know why GB disappears for long periods of time, only to show up late for a game thread here and there.
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/05/02/D8HBT4CO1.html
> 
> Wal-Mart Worker Finds Man Glued to Toilet
> 
> A 20-year-old was found by a Wal-Mart employee in the bathroom Sunday night after he sat down and was glued to the toilet seat.
> 
> The man, whose name was not released by police, was taken to the hospital late Sunday night, said Lt. Cheryl Rantz of the Salisbury Police Department.
> 
> "The man had gone into the bathroom and sat down," she said. "He was banging on the wall when the employee came in."
> 
> Rantz said the man was treated and released and then he started posting on bbb.net.


----------



## UMfan83

SPMJ said:


> *Sadly you could say the same for Miami on O. They played as poorly for 3 qtrs as you can possibly play and still went into the 4th w/o facing a deficit.*
> 
> I'm still confident abt a Game 6 victory but this team for the 2nd straight year has shown me little to think they can win a road game w/ the pressure on. It's 6 straight road playoff losses on the road now!


Well if that is true, then you are saying that the Bulls are even with or slightly better then the Heat.


----------



## El Chapu

rlucas4257 said:


> Chapu, 2 things.
> 
> Can you elaborate on what you think Pax should do?
> 
> Add me to the love Noc list.


Well, I think Pax "Must do List" is due after we are eliminated and to tell you the truth, I havent been thinking about it for long. 

Im afraid, to certain extent, that the Bulls might ignore Nocioni's production during these last 2 months and retool accordingly to what we expected all season long (Size, size and more size). And this isnt because Im putting Nocioni over the main thing, our team, but because we found that he can be as productive as any of our players plus we already know about his intangibles. 

I dont know if we should make a decision between Noc and Deng, but we must give it some consideration if it helps to round our roster better. Is Andres capable of handling the PF position full time? Who should see more minutes at SF? Are we a better team with both of them on court? 

Well, the first thing you have is the draft. And with a top 5 pick, even in a weak class, you are swinging for the fences. And IMO, among our options, we have a C/PF, a PF, and PF/SF. You know Im talking about Aldridge, Thomas and Bargnani. Different impact, different abilities. Are they good fits? Are we talking present or future (again and again)?

And then you have your last chance to burn all your money in a not so good free agent class, which has some nice players also at SF and PF. 

Im not completely sold with Gordon being our fulltime SG, but by no means he is terrible or a liability to our success. And also I dont believe its a must to have an Eddy Curry type force down the middle, so we dont need emphatically to go after that man if it isnt quite available. 

I dont know. Hinrich and Nocioni proved to be legit, with Gordon being another valuable asset. To tell you the truth, I expected Deng to be a factor during this series and Im dissapointed. However, asking for his head as someone did after game 5 doesnt apply to me. After all, its only 5 or 6 or 7 games we are talking about. 

Im not a huge fan of drastic 180º turns, but If Pax decides to change this team direction for good I cant fault him. I have mixed feelings about this team, and I dont know if its only a matter of time or there is a talent/capability issue there. So with all we have going towards the offseason (solid roster, two high picks, tons of capspace), it might be about time to give definite answer to many of our teams questions.


----------



## anorexorcist

All would have been solved, had we stopped taking shots from further than 20 feet back and just DUMPED IT IN to Sweetney, or simply have the guard play isolation, or find an open lane, etc. Isn't it obvious? EVERY game I see when the Bulls start taking stupid shots, particularly the 3s, the game is lost.


----------



## LegoHat

Tough loss, but we'll bounce back at home and make game 7 the clincher.


----------



## TripleDouble

I don't think the Heat will hold Gordon and Hinrich to 13 points below their season average next game. 

Hopefuly Deng can step up for a change.


----------



## kukoc4ever

Bulls will be back for game 6.

This team has too much heart to fold.

But damn.... this was a game to win. 

Hinrich and Gordon, if they are STARS, need to show up on nights like this.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

anorexorcist said:


> All would have been solved, had we stopped taking shots from further than 20 feet back and just DUMPED IT IN to Sweetney, or simply have the guard play isolation, or find an open lane, etc. Isn't it obvious? EVERY game I see when the Bulls start taking stupid shots, particularly the 3s, the game is lost.


Agreed, it seems like everytime the Bulls find a hot hand, they go somewhere else and forget about him. Sweetney was getting what he wanted, Shaq was in foul trouble, and then we revert back to 3's.


----------



## jnrjr79

kukoc4ever said:


> Bulls will be back for game 6.
> 
> This team has too much heart to fold.
> 
> But damn.... this was a game to win.
> 
> Hinrich and Gordon, if they are STARS, need to show up on nights like this.




I agree. This team is resilient and will bounce back with a good effort. Even if we take game 6, though, I certainly don't relish the idea of a road game for game 7 against a team with as many vets as Miami. Nonetheless, I'll be cheering my butt off in the seats tomorrow night. The Bulls are down, but not out.


----------



## mizenkay

ok...so who is going to make the game thread for game six?

my karma is bad today.


----------



## jnrjr79

mizenkay said:


> ok...so who is going to make the game thread for game six?
> 
> my karma is bad today.



I haven't made one yet. Let's try my luck.


----------



## LegoHat

LegoHat said:


> Here is the vBookie Link - Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat (-8.5) for tonight's game. I'll bet everything on the Bulls, there is no way we lose by nine points.


Hmmmmm...


----------



## step

> ok...so who is going to make the game thread for game six?
> 
> my karma is bad today.


I confess, I derailed the karma train. Just didn't have a good day that day, and wasn't even able to watch gamecast either (unlike the previous two games).


----------

